# cascade yarn



## calmdestiny (Nov 29, 2014)

I made my first sweater with Cascade yarn. I must say I was very impressed. The 220 Superwash. I have only been knitting obsessively for 1 1/2 years, so haven't experienced many yarns yet. Haven't wanted to invest a lot of money on "practice" pieces. Any recommendations for similar yarns with the same quality? I have done some searching, and Cascade is a great price for the yardage, and the colors are amazing. But I love the Madentosh color ways. So I'm looking for variegated but not self striping. Thanks everyone. In a moment of insanity I have bought 2 hanks of M. Tosh, and Lorna's Lace, I take them out to feel them, and just hope to be able to finally use them, and be worthy of their beauty, and cost.
Thanks Tancie


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

Have several sweaters done in 220. Like it a lot. Have also liked working with KnitPicks Wool of the Andes and their Stroll sock yarn. Like Brown Sheep Lamb's Pride worsted as well. Patons Classic Wool is good, too. When curious about a new yarn, I look for comments in user's projects on ravelry.

If you shop DBNY, you can often find really good prices on yarns you want to try out. Check out the site for 10 days or so to see how the discounts work. Sometimes I win, sometimes not.


----------



## calmdestiny (Nov 29, 2014)

Aimee'smom said:


> Have several sweaters done in 220. Like it a lot. Have also liked working with KnitPicks Wool of the Andes and their Stroll sock yarn. Like Brown Sheep Lamb's Pride worsted as well. Patons Classic Wool is good, too. When curious about a new yarn, I look for comments in user's projects on ravelry.
> 
> If you shop DBNY, you can often find really good prices on yarns you want to try out. Check out the site for 10 days or so to see how the discounts work. Sometimes I win, sometimes not.


Thanks, they are on my list to try. Nice colors also. What do you think of the "tonals"


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Now you are hooked on quality yarns. Yes, Cascade is lovely.
I have also done a lot of knitting with Knitpicks Wool of the Andres yarns, both regular worsted and superwash.
elann also has excellent yarn but you have to buy it in bag amounts.
Knitpicks has a good sale on now but it isn't much help to we Canadians because of the horrible exchange rate.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

I don't care for the yarns that 'pool' so don't use tonals much. I did use the Elderberry Wine Lamb's Pride in a yoke sweater and like it very much. 

I prefer marled yarns which are not very popular right now - loved the Cascade Quatro which was discontinued couple of years ago. Some is still showing on some sites if you hunt.


----------



## calmdestiny (Nov 29, 2014)

Aimee'smom said:


> I don't care for the yarns that 'pool' so don't use tonals much. I did use the Elderberry Wine Lamb's Pride in a yoke sweater and like it very much.
> 
> I prefer marled yarns which are not very popular right now - loved the Cascade Quatro which was discontinued couple of years ago. Some is still showing on some sites if you hunt.


I have learned here that not every pattern works well with tonals because of the potential of pooling. I will research, and see what patterns work best, and how to avoid pooling. I like marled yarns myself. Thanks. Tancie


----------



## calmdestiny (Nov 29, 2014)

Joy Marshall said:


> Now you are hooked on quality yarns. Yes, Cascade is lovely.
> I have also done a lot of knitting with Knitpicks Wool of the Andres yarns, both regular worsted and superwash.
> elann also has excellent yarn but you have to buy it in bag amounts.
> Knitpicks has a good sale on now but it isn't much help to we Canadians because of the horrible exchange rate.


Yes, I'm hooked. Now I understand "Amy's knits" stance on quality yarn. There really is a difference in the feel, I know $40 yarn will not make you a great knitter, but I noticed my stitches looked better, and no " gutters" I looked for a pattern for my "Lorna's Lace", turns out I only bought enough for a baby sweater, and I hope I can squeeze out enough for the sleeves.
Soon I hope to have the nerve to use the Madeleine Tosh.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Aimee'smom said:


> Have several sweaters done in 220. Like it a lot. Have also liked working with KnitPicks Wool of the Andes and their Stroll sock yarn. Like Brown Sheep Lamb's Pride worsted as well. Patons Classic Wool is good, too. When curious about a new yarn, I look for comments in user's projects on ravelry.
> 
> If you shop DBNY, you can often find really good prices on yarns you want to try out. Check out the site for 10 days or so to see how the discounts work. Sometimes I win, sometimes not.


I love Lamb's Pride. I made a shawl with maroon, dark grey and teal. I bought some WOTA but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## krashdragon (Nov 7, 2014)

I must be weird. I like when yarn pools.


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

Yes there is a difference in quality yarn Tancie. I try to buy the best I can afford for the project I'm working on. Cascade 220 sw is one of my all time favorite yarns to use. One day I would like to try Knit Pics yarn as they seem to have some nice blends.


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

You are going to love, love, love the way the Tosh feels in your hands. It is my abosolute favourite yarn to knit with.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

calmdestiny said:


> I made my first sweater with Cascade yarn. I must say I was very impressed. The 220 Superwash. I have only been knitting obsessively for 1 1/2 years, so haven't experienced many yarns yet. Haven't wanted to invest a lot of money on "practice" pieces. Any recommendations for similar yarns with the same quality? I have done some searching, and Cascade is a great price for the yardage, and the colors are amazing. But I love the Madentosh color ways. So I'm looking for variegated but not self striping. Thanks everyone. In a moment of insanity I have bought 2 hanks of M. Tosh, and Lorna's Lace, I take them out to feel them, and just hope to be able to finally use them, and be worthy of their beauty, and cost.
> Thanks Tancie


I agree with your post. I love the Cascade yarns.... I have used several of their yarns and have never been disappointed in any of them.

I find Cascade to be very reasonably priced as well.

I have tried Knitpicks yarns, but the quality was greatly lacking, IMO..... Not worth trying to save a couple of dollars.

I do use lots of other brands of yarns (some you also mentioned, Madeline tosh, malabrigo) but keep going back to Cascade for projects I want good quality at a great price!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

I've used the Cascade line of yarns for at least 15 years. They are "workhorse" yarns, though I prefer their traditional wool yarns over super wash.

In recent years, I've come to find that Miss Babs yarns and Tess Designer Yarns are magnificent. Not as well known as Cascade but the colors and quality are amazing.


----------



## Jbenn (Jun 28, 2014)

krashdragon said:


> I must be weird. I like when yarn pools.


You are not weird--I like when yarns pool as well! Here is a photo of two 1898 hats I made with Cascade 220 Paints (which I think is discontinued now.) I like the stripes on the blue one, but I love how the colors pooled on the brown one.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Jbenn said:


> You are not weird--I like when yarns pool as well! Here is a photo of two 1898 hats I made with Cascade 220 Paints (which I think is discontinued now.) I like the stripes on the blue one, but I love how the colors pooled on the brown one.


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

You might be interested in Malabrigo Rios, their superwash worsted. The colors are to die for! It's also worth searching for sales, you won't be disappointed.

http://www.malabrigoyarn.com

I like to try new yarns for each project. There are so many indie dyers out there. Miss Babs, MadTosh as you mentioned. Dream In Color has a superwash worsted called Classy. The colors are truly dreamy 😀.
http://www.dreamincoloryarn.com/yarn/

They might be just a little more expensive than the Cascade, but depending on how much you knit and the projects you favor, it may be worth it.

Sorry that your thread was used by someone else to show off their projects.

Have you posted pictures of your finished items using the Cascade 220?


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Aimee'smom said:


> Have several sweaters done in 220. Like it a lot. Have also liked working with KnitPicks Wool of the Andes and their Stroll sock yarn. Like Brown Sheep Lamb's Pride worsted as well. Patons Classic Wool is good, too. When curious about a new yarn, I look for comments in user's projects on ravelry.
> 
> If you shop DBNY, you can often find really good prices on yarns you want to try out. Check out the site for 10 days or so to see how the discounts work. Sometimes I win, sometimes not.


I love the Knitpicks Stroll for socks as well. Very soft, nice feel as you are knitting, and I have never had a knot. I have used their lace weight yarns as well and like them. My socks have been tossed in the washer repeatedly and they still look new.

I also vote for DBNY. Those sales are great, but you have to be vigilant because the stock can change daily. If you see something you like, buy it then, don't wait because it can get snatched up quickly. I have had items in my shopping cart and before I could check out they sold out.

I used to be like you and save the nice yarns for the perfect project, but now I take Jessica Jean's advice - life is short, knit with the pretty yarn first.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I love Cascade 220 both regular and super wash. I also love their 220 Paints. Pooling doesn't bother me. The Paints are pricier so I wait till they go on 50% off. I have also used mill ends in the paints. They are full quality but half the price. 

I just finished a pair of socks this morning using the cascade Paints and Solids. I'll be posting them in a new thread. I wouldn't want to hijack your thread with pictures of my knitting. 

Gigi


----------



## calmdestiny (Nov 29, 2014)

Bobglory said:


> I love Cascade 220 both regular and super wash. I also love their 220 Paints. Pooling doesn't bother me. The Paints are pricier so I wait till they go on 50% off. I have also used mill ends in the paints. They are full quality but half the price.
> 
> I just finished a pair of socks this morning using the cascade Paints and Solids. I'll be posting them in a new thread. I wouldn't want to hijack your thread with pictures of my knitting.
> 
> Gigi


Appreciate all the thoughts, and posted pictures are just useful examples. Thanks. Tancie


----------



## calmdestiny (Nov 29, 2014)

Shannon123 said:


> You might be interested in Malabrigo Rios, their superwash worsted. The colors are to die for! It's also worth searching for sales, you won't be disappointed.
> 
> http://www.malabrigoyarn.com
> 
> ...


Malabrigo, another on my wish list !!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

calmdestiny said:


> Malabrigo, another on my wish list !!


You will love it! I just added a link to Dream in Color, check it out 😃


----------



## calmdestiny (Nov 29, 2014)

Shannon123 said:


> You will love it! I just added a link to Dream in Color, check it out 😃


Thanks, this is exactly the type of yarn colors I love !!


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

calmdestiny said:


> I made my first sweater with Cascade yarn. I must say I was very impressed. The 220 Superwash. I have only been knitting obsessively for 1 1/2 years, so haven't experienced many yarns yet. Haven't wanted to invest a lot of money on "practice" pieces. Any recommendations for similar yarns with the same quality? I have done some searching, and Cascade is a great price for the yardage, and the colors are amazing. But I love the Madentosh color ways. So I'm looking for variegated but not self striping. Thanks everyone. In a moment of insanity I have bought 2 hanks of M. Tosh, and Lorna's Lace, I take them out to feel them, and just hope to be able to finally use them, and be worthy of their beauty, and cost.
> 
> Thanks Tancie


Plymouth has a nice SW that I like. I also use Valley yarn, it is the "house" yarn from WEBS. It is nice yarn & well priced. I also love Madlintosh & L. Laces, (but I do hand wash-just in case) and I don't like self stripping. Malibrigo is another yarn to consider.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

If you like Cascade yarn, sign up for Craftsy newsletter so you'll know about the sales. There are times that the kits are up to 80% off, so buy the kit for the yarn. A while back I got four skeins of Cascade Ultra Puma cotton DK weight for $13.30 when buying a kit with a pattern I'll likely never use, but that particular kind of cotton usually costs almost $7-10 a skein on sale. 

Four for the price of less than two? I'm digging it.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Jbenn said:


> You are not weird--I like when yarns pool as well! Here is a photo of two 1898 hats I made with Cascade 220 Paints (which I think is discontinued now.) I like the stripes on the blue one, but I love how the colors pooled on the brown one.


Thanks for the photos and showing us your projects on this thread!

No better way to see how the different yarns knit up on different projects.... I'm sorry some knitters don't understand that.

Love the hats and colors... Love looking at other's knitted examples! I agree... The pooling looks great on your hats!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

OccasionallyKnotty said:


> If you like Cascade yarn, sign up for Craftsy newsletter so you'll know about the sales. There are times that the kits are up to 80% off, so buy the kit for the yarn. A while back I got four skeins of Cascade Ultra Puma cotton DK weight for $13.30 when buying a kit with a pattern I'll likely never use, but that particular kind of cotton usually costs almost $7-10 a skein on sale.
> 
> Four for the price of less than two? I'm digging it.


That is looking beautiful.....


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

I love stylcraft, it comes in loads of colors and weight sorry just re read your post and realized you said quality yarn.....style-craft is still beautiful to knit with as a cheap option
.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

calmdestiny said:


> Thanks, this is exactly the type of yarn colors I love !!


I liked your old avatar. This new one is sweet!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> I love the Knitpicks Stroll for socks as well. Very soft, nice feel as you are knitting, and I have never had a knot. I have used their lace weight yarns as well and like them. My socks have been tossed in the washer repeatedly and they still look new.
> 
> I also vote for DBNY. Those sales are great, but you have to be vigilant because the stock can change daily. If you see something you like, buy it then, don't wait because it can get snatched up quickly. I have had items in my shopping cart and before I could check out they sold out.
> 
> I used to be like you and save the nice yarns for the perfect project, but now I take Jessica Jean's advice - life is short, knit with the pretty yarn first.


Ditto on Knit Picks Stroll - my favorite yarn for socks - soft, cushy and holds up to wear like they are made from iron!

Like you, I have also started to take Jessica Jean's mantra to heart - use the good yarn first! I have been hoarding my Plucky Knitter subscription yarn for the "perfect" projects. I'm finally starting to divide it up when I find a pattern that is perfect for it and set it aside from the rest of the stash. Don't ask me why, but it almost feels like I'm tearing puppies away from the mother when it's time to send them to their forever homes! Silly I know! Hopefully this next year I will actually start the projects!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

calmdestiny said:


> But I love the Madentosh color ways. So I'm looking for variegated but not self striping. Thanks everyone. In a moment of insanity I have bought 2 hanks of M. Tosh, and Lorna's Lace, I take them out to feel them, and just hope to be able to finally use them, and be worthy of their beauty, and cost.
> Thanks Tancie


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

OccasionallyKnotty said:


> If you like Cascade yarn, sign up for Craftsy newsletter so you'll know about the sales. There are times that the kits are up to 80% off, so buy the kit for the yarn. A while back I got four skeins of Cascade Ultra Puma cotton DK weight for $13.30 when buying a kit with a pattern I'll likely never use, but that particular kind of cotton usually costs almost $7-10 a skein on sale.
> 
> Four for the price of less than two? I'm digging it.


Great advice! I have done the same thing! I was able to get a ton (well maybe not QUITE a ton) of Cascade Heritage for next to nothing. What I love about buying the kits is that you still get to choose your colors. Several kits later I have a whole new stash! And it isn't just Cascade that you can do that - they have all kinds of yarn brands in their kits - get on their list to be notified of a sale and then take advantage!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> Ditto on Knit Picks Stroll - my favorite yarn for socks - soft, cushy and holds up to wear like they are made from iron!
> 
> Like you, I have also started to take Jessica Jean's mantra to heart - use the good yarn first! I have been hoarding my Plucky Knitter subscription yarn for the "perfect" projects. I'm finally starting to divide it up when I find a pattern that is perfect for it and set it aside from the rest of the stash. Don't ask me why, but it almost feels like I'm tearing puppies away from the mother when it's time to send them to their forever homes! Silly I know! Hopefully this next year I will actually start the projects!


Plucky is on my top 10 list of yarns to use along with Miss Babs, Luna Grey, Swans Island. Oh gosh. To the OP, since you love Madelinetosh, take a look at these.

http://www.missbabs.com/collections/hand-dyed-yarns/yowza

http://www.lunagreyfiberarts.com

http://www.thepluckyknitter.com

Miss Babs Yowza is 569 yds of superwash in a skein! Luna Grey is dyed right here in GJ. I have yet to try it, but I'm working on it.

Have fun drooling!😊


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> Plucky is on my top 10 list of yarns to use along with Miss Babs, Luna Grey, Swans Island. Oh gosh. To the OP, since you love Madelinetosh, take a look at these.
> 
> http://www.missbabs.com/collections/hand-dyed-yarns/yowza
> 
> ...


oh gee thanks Shannon! More luscious yarns to try not to buy! But maybe I can justify by saying I'm planning my Christmas gifts for NEXT year!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> oh gee thanks Shannon! More luscious yarns to try not to buy! But maybe I can justify by saying I'm planning my Christmas gifts for NEXT year!


I'm just trying to knit down some of my stash to justify these purchases!

It wasn't long ago that I was just like the OP, hearing about and seeing projects knit in these beautiful hand dyed yarns. I've used quite a few in the Cascade line like that cape I just finished, but if I can manage it, I'm going for hand dyed yarn more often than not. If I knit as much as some of you gals, I would probably not be able to afford it. As it is, I really don't knit nearly as much as some.

I'm so happy to be an enabler! 😜


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Shannon123 said:


> Plucky is on my top 10 list of yarns to use along with Miss Babs, Luna Grey, Swans Island. Oh gosh. To the OP, since you love Madelinetosh, take a look at these.
> 
> http://www.missbabs.com/collections/hand-dyed-yarns/yowza
> 
> ...


Miss Babs is at the top of my list to try. Just a small project like socks or a hat, but I gotta try it! So pretty. Another hand dyed yarn on my list is Hazel Knits.

I have some MadTosh in my stash but like Mo and her pretties, I've been "saving" it. For what, I don't know. :XD:


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

cah said:


> Miss Babs is at the top of my list to try. Just a small project like socks or a hat, but I gotta try it! So pretty. Another hand dyed yarn on my list is Hazel Knits.
> 
> I have some MadTosh in my stash but like Mo and her pretties, I've been "saving" it. For what, I don't know. :XD:


Knit her up! You'll love it more than your closet does 😉


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Shannon123 said:


> Knit her up! You'll love it more than your closet does 😉


Ah most wise fellow biddy! Very true. :thumbup:


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Miss Babs, Dream in Color and Plucky are just wonderful. I have not yet had the pleasure of trying Luna Grey. Great suggestions!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

The Miss Babs Yowza is a great yarn...a generous DK than can easily be used when a pattern calls for Worsted.

Excellent quality too.


----------



## Jbenn (Jun 28, 2014)

Shannon123 said:


> "Sorry that your thread was used by someone else to show off their projects."
> 
> I apologize for posting the photo of my hats. I did not realize it was not appropriate. I thought that since the topic was about Cascade 220 and pooling was mentioned, that I would show an example.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Jbenn said:


> Shannon123 said:
> 
> 
> > "Sorry that your thread was used by someone else to show off their projects."
> ...


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Many thanks Shannon for the great links, which I needed now too. Have some great patterns, (Dee O'Keefe and Pam Powers designs) just calling out beautiful yarns.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

cspaen34 said:


> Many thanks Shannon for the great links, which I needed now too. Have some great patterns, (Dee O'Keefe and Pam Powers designs) just calling out beautiful yarns.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Jbenn said:


> Shannon123 said:
> 
> 
> > "Sorry that your thread was used by someone else to show off their projects."
> ...


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

OccasionallyKnotty said:


> ...A while back I got four skeins of Cascade Ultra Puma cotton DK weight for $13.30 when buying a kit with a pattern I'll likely never use, but that particular kind of cotton usually costs almost $7-10 a skein on sale.
> 
> Four for the price of less than two? I'm digging it.


OMG: Make that PIMA cotton. Puma is a wild cat. The fur might knit up well, but I am not combing that kitty for it.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> The Miss Babs Yowza is a great yarn...a generous DK than can easily be used when a pattern calls for Worsted.
> 
> Excellent quality too.


I can't wait to get my hands on some!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Jbenn said:


> Shannon123 said:
> 
> 
> > "Sorry that your thread was used by someone else to show off their projects."
> ...


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

OccasionallyKnotty said:


> OMG: Make that PIMA cotton. Puma is a wild cat. The fur might knit up well, but I am not combing that kitty for it.


I knew what you meant, but it still made me chuckle a bit.  I bet it would be nice and soft, though!


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

Aren't you clever!! I would never have thought of that. Thank you, very new strategy for me to look for bargains on yarns in kits, usually I avoid them as overpriced and not suiting my particular wants. An eye-opener. Thanks. Don't you love KP? I haven't read the whole thread yet, but I hope people will post pics of projects done with the yarns they mention, so you can get a realistic idea of how the yarns knit up. I find that very useful.


OccasionallyKnotty said:


> If you like Cascade yarn, sign up for Craftsy newsletter so you'll know about the sales. There are times that the kits are up to 80% off, so buy the kit for the yarn. A while back I got four skeins of Cascade Ultra Puma cotton DK weight for $13.30 when buying a kit with a pattern I'll likely never use, but that particular kind of cotton usually costs almost $7-10 a skein on sale.
> 
> Four for the price of less than two? I'm digging it.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

OccasionallyKnotty said:


> If you like Cascade yarn, sign up for Craftsy newsletter so you'll know about the sales. There are times that the kits are up to 80% off, so buy the kit for the yarn. A while back I got four skeins of Cascade Ultra Puma cotton DK weight for $13.30 when buying a kit with a pattern I'll likely never use, but that particular kind of cotton usually costs almost $7-10 a skein on sale.
> 
> Four for the price of less than two? I'm digging it.


Thanks for the cute PM.... I did notice PUMA but knew what you meant. Keep posting your work.... Most of us love looking at each other's work... Don't mind the jealousbiddies.

Thanks for the tip on craftsy.. Haven't purchased there yet!!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> Sent you a PM.


You might want to send a few more PM's as several others posted photos as well.....


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

BBatten17 said:


> She wasn't referring to you, no worries.


How would we know who she was referring to as several posted photos?

Not sure why some can share and (according to a jealousbiddie) others can't?

Please don't bother explaining... The term jealous biddy is enough for me to get an idea of the general problem.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> How would we know who she was referring to as several posted photos?
> 
> Not sure why *some can share and ... others can't*?
> 
> Please don't bother explaining... The term jealous biddy is enough for me to get an idea of the general problem.


Interesting and very much to the point.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Shannon123 said:


> I can't wait to get my hands on some!


The Miss Babs site has a "destash" section, check it regularly. You can pick up some deals there.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I purchased some cascade today..then I met up with an interesting man, for coffee. Humm..the things you can learn here in Greenville..!!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

fortunate1 said:


> I purchased some cascade today..then I met up with an interesting man, for coffee. Humm..the things you can learn here in Greenville..!!


Greenville, NY???? I have some family up that way. A cousin, her husband and children who got sick of 'the city', they keep inviting me to come visit. I've seen some pretty photographs of the area but have never been there.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> You might want to send a few more PM's as several others posted photos as well.....


Thanks for your advise, I've got a handle on it.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

calmdestiny said:


> Appreciate all the thoughts, and posted pictures are just useful examples. Thanks. Tancie


Tancie,

I'd be happy to post a couple of photos of my finished objects with some of the yarns I've mentioned on your thread. Or your welcome to dig through my topics ( I don't have that many to wade through) if you'd like. Just let me know. 😊


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

fortunate1 said:


> I purchased some cascade today..then I met up with an interesting man, for coffee. Humm..the things you can learn here in Greenville..!!


Do tell! Do you have a new interest in your life?


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> Plucky is on my top 10 list of yarns to use along with Miss Babs, Luna Grey, Swans Island. Oh gosh. To the OP, since you love Madelinetosh, take a look at these.
> 
> http://www.missbabs.com/collections/hand-dyed-yarns/yowza
> 
> ...


Beautiful yarns, thanks for the links!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

here is my Plucky Knitter "Color Affection" shawl-in-progress. Yummy-Yummy yarn!

http://www.ravelry.com/deliverieshttp://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/color-affection


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> here is my Plucky Knitter "Color Affection" shawl-in-progress. Yummy-Yummy yarn!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/deliveries/5445719?t=1MBN7HDSL6VHBMNP3XV4WQZ48M4DCK4


You can just tell how scrumptious this yarn is!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

so much yarn that I have never seen, hardly heard of...

I don't mind pooling, but some yarns just don't pool nicely


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Greenville, NY???? I have some family up that way. A cousin, her husband and children who got sick of 'the city', they keep inviting me to come visit. I've seen some pretty photographs of the area but have never been there.


No..sorry. I am further south than NY!😊😇


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

vjh1530 said:


> Beautiful yarns, thanks for the links!


Any time! When Tancie mentioned that she liked the MadTosh color ways, I couldn't help but point her to these other hand dyed beauties. She's already familiar with Cascade 220, might be time to expand her yarn experience. 😄


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Shannon123 said:


> Do tell! Do you have a new interest in your life?


Oh..no. I did have an interest in hearing what he had to say.
My half sister and family live here. Her hubby just recently retired from BAU..so 2 celebrations in one!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> Any time! When Tancie mentioned that she liked the MadTosh color ways, I couldn't help but point her to these other hand dyed beauties. She's already familiar with Cascade 220, might be time to expand her yarn experience. 😄


I really like the Heritage, but the 220 series has never excited me.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

mopgenorth said:


> here is my Plucky Knitter "Color Affection" shawl-in-progress. Yummy-Yummy yarn!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/deliverieshttp://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/color-affection


Georgous yarn! Love the colors of the shawl.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

T


mopgenorth said:


> here is my Plucky Knitter "Color Affection" shawl-in-progress. Yummy-Yummy yarn!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/deliverieshttp://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/color-affection


That's an incredibly beautiful shawl, Mo.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> T
> 
> That's an incredibly beautiful shawl, Mo.


Thanks Chris! that means a lot coming from talented you!

It's taking me forever because I can only do garter stitch for so long before I fall asleep!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> ... I have also started to take Jessica Jean's mantra to heart - use the good yarn first! ...


Not _quite_. I say to use the *pretty* yarn first. 'Pretty' is like 'beauty'; it's in the eye of the beholder. Thus, I find myself flitting between different, usually bright-and-garish, colours that my eye finds 'pretty' at that moment. If it pleases others, good. If it displeases others, no problem.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Not _quite_. I say to use the *pretty* yarn first. 'Pretty' is like 'beauty'; it's in the eye of the beholder. Thus, I find myself flitting between different, usually bright-and-garish, colours that my eye finds 'pretty' at that moment. If it pleases others, good. If it displeases others, no problem.


I stand corrected! although I have to add "feels" good too - I'm an admitted yarn petter.

see - you do keep me on my toes!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Absolutely lovely! 


mopgenorth said:


> here is my Plucky Knitter "Color Affection" shawl-in-progress. Yummy-Yummy yarn!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/deliverieshttp://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/color-affection


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

I understand what you mean about the posting of pictures Shannon.

If someone is posting some pictures of their stuff for the first time then it is good to see them but I don't want to be seeing pictures that have been posted before because it does get boring.

It would be better to put the link on to the pictures if you have posted them before and then if someone wants to look they can.


----------



## Neckknitter (May 13, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> I agree with your post. I love the Cascade yarns.... I have used several of their yarns and have never been disappointed in any of them.
> 
> I find Cascade to be very reasonably priced as well.
> 
> ...


Amyknits,
What pattern did you use for the hat?


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

calmdestiny said:


> I made my first sweater with Cascade yarn. I must say I was very impressed. The 220 Superwash. I have only been knitting obsessively for 1 1/2 years, so haven't experienced many yarns yet. Haven't wanted to invest a lot of money on "practice" pieces. Any recommendations for similar yarns with the same quality? I have done some searching, and Cascade is a great price for the yardage, and the colors are amazing. But I love the Madentosh color ways. So I'm looking for variegated but not self striping. Thanks everyone. In a moment of insanity I have bought 2 hanks of M. Tosh, and Lorna's Lace, I take them out to feel them, and just hope to be able to finally use them, and be worthy of their beauty, and cost.
> Thanks Tancie


Take a look at Drops yarns. They have a huge range and very competitive prices. They also have a vast free pattern site.

http://www.garnstudio.com/yarns.php?cid=19


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Caxton said:


> I understand what you mean about the posting of pictures Shannon.
> 
> If someone is posting some pictures of their stuff for the first time then it is good to see them but I don't want to be seeing pictures that have been posted before because it does get boring.
> 
> It would be better to put the link on to the pictures if you have posted them before and then if someone wants to look they can.


You have to watch out for THAT, then........ It's pretty common. Some show recently completed items and some prefer to show examples of the same small PARTS of knitting over and over but never finished projects........

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-373531-1.html#8272061

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-373651-5.html

We simply cannot control what others choose to share. That's why it is better to politely skip by those posts we don't enjoy rather than to waste time complaining about them..... Just makes more sense IMO.

Especially when members feel SOME sharing (by some posters) is welcome and others are not.....

BTW.... Not all posters are jealousbiddies who follow one person around, memorizing every knitted item and word posted. Many people may have missed the first posting...... I KNOW I don't have the kind of time jealousbiddies have to waste on KP, so I appreciate when someone takes the time to share a photo......


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> You can just tell how scrumptious this yarn is!


So THAT photo you enjoyed..... You don't feel the need to apologize to the OP?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Neckknitter said:


> Amyknits,
> What pattern did you use for the hat?


Here is a link to the pattern and my project notes.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-373487-1.html


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> You have to watch out for THAT, then........ It's pretty common. Some show recently completed items and some prefer to show examples of the same small PARTS of knitting over and over but never finished projects........
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-373531-1.html#8272061
> 
> ...


I don't understand what you mean by this Amy, I have never followed anyone around on KP. 
What I meant by posting links instead of pictures on someone's post is that then people can make their own choice. An example of this, is that you have just posted links on this comment and I choose not to look at them because they don't interest me, so you gave me a choice so Thank you.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> You have to watch out for THAT, then........ It's pretty common. Some show recently completed items and some prefer to show examples of the same small PARTS of knitting over and over but never finished projects........
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-373531-1.html#8272061
> 
> ...


Right-o! Sure thing! :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

beanscene said:


> Take a look at Drops yarns. They have a huge range and very competitive prices. They also have a vast free pattern site.
> 
> http://www.garnstudio.com/yarns.php?cid=19


http://www.woolwarehouse.co.uk also have Drops, and frequent seductive offers


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Caxton said:


> I don't understand what you mean by this Amy, I have never followed anyone around on KP.
> What I meant by posting links instead of pictures on someone's post is that then people can make their own choice. An example of this, is that you have just posted links on this comment and I choose not to look at them because they don't interest me, so you gave me a choice so Thank you.


What I mean by this is that it takes no more time to scroll past photos than it does to scroll past links.

You (and others) can TRY to demand others post (and share) in the manner that YOU prefer.... But some find that rude.

Not everyone enjoys posts in the exact manner as you. I personally relate to a photo/video better than the written word and ENJOY seeing others work as it pertains to the discussion/comments. I (and others) find it a bit rude to insult those that choose to post contrary to the manner that suits your personal preference.

If you look back on THIS post... ONE member feels the need to apologize to the OP for several knitters sharing photos on this thread. Later (on this SAME THREAD) she COMMENTS ON another posted photo.... Can't make up her mind? Not OUR problem....

One poster made the below comment after 3 members posted photos relating to this topic.........

"Sorry that your thread was used by someone else to show off their projects."

Then the SAME poster made THIS comment after yet another photo of work was added that pertained to this subject......
mopgenorth wrote:
here is my Plucky Knitter "Color Affection" shawl-in-progress. Yummy-Yummy

"You can just tell how scrumptious this yarn is!"

Makes absolutely no sense to apologize for 3 members who added photos and then APPRECIATE "how scrumptious the yarn looks" in another photo.

We cannot post to please everyone as this ONE poster gives contradictory statements regarding what is/is not appropriate and what SHE is interested in seeing or not!!!!!!


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> What I mean by this is that it takes no more time to scroll past photos than it does to scroll past links.
> 
> You (and others) can TRY to demand others post (and share) in the manner that YOU prefer.... But some find that rude.
> 
> ...


I don't think that I have ever demanding anything from anyone because passing your own opinion is not a demand.

I think that rudeness can be pointed in many, many comments that I have seen on KP including comments from both you and me. I am willing to admit it though.

I find that people who constantly use caps in their posts when replying to me rude as I am sure many others do.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> Do tell! Do you have a new interest in your life?


I'm interested as well fortunate.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> here is my Plucky Knitter "Color Affection" shawl-in-progress. Yummy-Yummy yarn!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/deliverieshttp://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/color-affection


Beautiful Mo


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Why must everything become an argument? Shannon and Caxton, everyone is entitled to their opinion, and can post that opinion on any topic they choose. Why are they being chastised? No time, but do have time to comment on others opinions. Makes no sense.. IMHO


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Lostie said:


> http://www.woolwarehouse.co.uk also have Drops, and frequent seductive offers


Oh yes! :thumbup:


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Caxton said:


> I don't think that I have ever demanding anything from anyone because passing your own opinion is not a demand.
> 
> I think that rudeness can be pointed in many, many comments that I have seen on KP including comments from both you and me. I am willing to admit it though.
> 
> I find that people who constantly use caps in their posts when replying to me rude as I am sure many others do.


Please refer to the forum rules. Posting in ALL caps is not permitted. Posting in caps for EMPHASIS is acceptable. If YOU personally find it rude, that is clearly your opinion..... Not that of the owners/operators of KP. Of course you can bring this or posting photos when you prefer links up with admin by sending them a PM.

If someone IS posting against forum rules, it MAY make sense to bring it to the attention of admin. Otherwise the complaining/apologizing for other members doing nothing against forum rules simply serves to disrupt the conversation.

From forum rules......

- Do not make posts in all capital letters. This includes topic titles. (You might consider using your browser's zoom feature to increase the size of the font in case you are experiencing difficulties reading/writing.)


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

AmyKnits said:



> Please refer to the forum rules. Posting in ALL caps is not permitted. Posting in caps for EMPHASIS is acceptable. If YOU personally find it rude, that is clearly your opinion..... Not that of the owners/operators of KP. Of course you can bring this or posting photos when you prefer links up with admin by sending them a PM.
> 
> From forum rules......
> 
> - Do not make posts in all capital letters. This includes topic titles. (You might consider using your browser's zoom feature to increase the size of the font in case you are experiencing difficulties reading/writing.)


It's Not in the Rules, it's a matter of having internet etiquette, good manners. Simple as that.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> Please refer to the forum rules. Posting in ALL caps is not permitted. Posting in caps for EMPHASIS is acceptable. If YOU personally find it rude, that is clearly your opinion..... Not that of the owners/operators of KP. Of course you can bring this or posting photos when you prefer links up with admin by sending them a PM.
> 
> From forum rules......
> 
> - Do not make posts in all capital letters. This includes topic titles. (You might consider using your browser's zoom feature to increase the size of the font in case you are experiencing difficulties reading/writing.)


You have posted this same comment before about forum rules but that does not make it any less rude to me whatever forum rules are. Like you said it is only " My opinion".

Why on earth would I want to take it up with the operators of KP ?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> It's Not in the Rules, it's a matter of having internet etiquette, good manners. Simple as that.


According to YOU! Fortunately, YOU clearly do not make the rules of this site.

You CAN complain and state your personal opinion, but some won't agree. Perhaps take it up with admin. Since they ARE making the rules.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Caxton said:


> You have posted this same comment before about forum rules but that does not make it any less rude to me whatever forum rules are. Like you said it is only " My opinion"


Simple etiquette, Susan. Like common sense, either you have it or you don't.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Come on..this is someone asking about yarn..not a free for all. Amy, if you don't like what someone says, skip the post. You made someone's apology into a huge deal! If someone feels bad because they have seen topics yours included Hi jacked, why do you care?

Maybe, since you chastised that person, she was big enough to just roll with the photo thing.

You are again, making this all about you and not the topic!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> According to YOU! Fortunately, YOU clearly do not make the rules of this site.
> 
> You CAN complain and state your personal opinion, but some won't agree. Perhaps take it up with admin. Since they ARE making the rules.


Missed that memo!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Caxton said:


> You have posted this same comment before about forum rules but that does not make it any less rude to me whatever forum rules are. Like you said it is only " My opinion".
> 
> Why on earth would I want to take it up with the operators of KP ?


Correct. If you find it so rude, you can take it up with Admin. Not all posters agree on what is rude and not. We ARE all required to abide by the forum rules.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Missed that memo!


No "memo" to read, just common sense.

Glad to help.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Glad to help.


Not for me, Missy.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> Correct. If you find it so rude, you can take it up with Admin. Not all posters agree on what is rude and not. We ARE all required to abide by the forum rules.


Did you read my comment ?
You were the one that brought the word "Rude" into this conversation in the first place.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Simple etiquette, Susan. Like common sense, either you have it or you don't.


Right.... It WOULD be common sense to avoid comments you don't enjoy reading and find personally rude. Complaining on the main page just disrupts the conversation.

If a poster's comments are rude in your opinion... Common sense ideas would be to either avoid those posts or take it up with admin. to have the rules changed to suit YOURSELF.

As you can see (common sense here) complaining on the main pages DOES NOTHING to change the manner in which others post.

You ARE just wasting your time and "banging your head against the wall", but if YOU find banging your head enjoyable... By all means.....Not against the forum rules!

Common sense is really too much to ask for/explain to others on KP in many cases!

I have to head off to work (thank goodness). That is all I care to explain to you. Please re-read and try and make a decision that works for YOU!

Have a lovely day, all!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> No "memo" to read, just common sense.
> 
> Glad to help.


Which you sorely lack.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> Right.... Common sense to avoid comments you don't enjoy reading and find personally rude. Complaining on the main page just disrupts the conversation.
> 
> If a poster's comments are rude in your opinion... Common sense ideas would be to either avoid those posts or take it up with admin. to have the rule changed.
> 
> As you can see (common sense here) complaining on the main pages DOES NOTHING to change.


You were the one that brought the word rude to the conversation in the first place Amy.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Blah blah blah ---- Do As I Say - Not As I Do.

Just The Other Day, Oh Righteous One, Disrupted A PICTURES Thread To Slam And Belittle The Work Of Another Member.

Get Real. :roll: :evil:


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

calmdestiny said:


> I made my first sweater with Cascade yarn. I must say I was very impressed. The 220 Superwash. I have only been knitting obsessively for 1 1/2 years, so haven't experienced many yarns yet. Haven't wanted to invest a lot of money on "practice" pieces. Any recommendations for similar yarns with the same quality? I have done some searching, and Cascade is a great price for the yardage, and the colors are amazing. But I love the Madentosh color ways. So I'm looking for variegated but not self striping. Thanks everyone. In a moment of insanity I have bought 2 hanks of M. Tosh, and Lorna's Lace, I take them out to feel them, and just hope to be able to finally use them, and be worthy of their beauty, and cost.
> Thanks Tancie


The first time I saw the Madtosh at an LYS, I wondered what the big deal was. Then I knit with it and understood! If you get 3 hanks at http://www.yarn.com you will get their 20% discount for spending over $60.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Common sense is really too much to ask for/explain to others on KP in many cases!
amyknits


I think that the above comment may be one of the rudest lines that I have ever seen on KP Amy. I don't understand why you are treating me like this because I have always made nice comments on your work and have even defended you at times. I would like to apologise to the OP for invading your post. Happy Knitting..Susan.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Right.... It WOULD be common sense to avoid comments you don't enjoy reading and find personally rude. Complaining on the main page just disrupts the conversation.
> 
> If a poster's comments are rude in your opinion... Common sense ideas would be to either avoid those posts or take it up with admin. to have the rules changed to suit YOURSELF.
> 
> ...


I will take your advice and file it. Thanks Skippy!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Sometimes I'll use capitalization for emphasis, usually I do this if I'm recommending caution. Such as: DON'T pull the widget over your needle, slide it under or you will end up with a knot.

I do find the over use of capitalization more annoying than outright rude, especially mid sentence. Mid sentence capitalization is often seen by the reader as subtle intimidation. Example: You MUST wash your hands, before dinner. Simply by substituting the word shall for must and dropping the capitalization, the same thought is conveyed, sans the intimidation.

Yes I saw that too galaxycraft. Such a cute little preemie, "Charlie Brown" hat it was.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Sometimes I'll use capitalization for emphasis, usually I do this if I'm recommending caution. Such as: DON'T pull the widget over your needle, slide it under or you will end up with a knot.
> 
> I do find the over use of capitalization more annoying than outright rude, especially mid sentence. Mid sentence capitalization is often seen by the reader as subtle intimidation. Example: You MUST wash your hands, before dinner. Simply by substituting the word shall for must and dropping the capitalization, the same thought is conveyed, sans the intimidation.


You are right it is annoying rather than rude.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

loriadams said:


> The first time I saw the Madtosh at an LYS, I wondered what the big deal was. Then I knit with it and understood! If you get 3 hanks at http://www.yarn.com you will get their 20% discount for spending over $60.


way cool! I did not know this!


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

mopgenorth said:


> I really like the Heritage, but the 220 series has never excited me.


I've always liked the 220 regular (not superwash), probably because of the amount of colors available. It's not soft like a merino but I'm ok with that. There are lots of other brands of 100% wool - Wool of the Andes and Valley Yarns Northampton just to name a couple. They feel the same and work up the same to me. Whoever has the color I want and is on sale, wins! Free shipping will give one an advantage, lol.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> ...That is all I care to explain to you. Please re-read and try and make a decision that works for YOU!...


Whew! I can only imagine the tirade and manifesto that would appear if she DID care! I thought tornado season was over...apparently I was wrong!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> Whew! I can only imagine the tirade and manifesto that would appear if she DID care!


Kids! What can you say?


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

cah said:


> I've always liked the 220 regular (not superwash), probably because of the amount of colors available. It's not soft like a merino but I'm ok with that. There are lots of other brands of 100% wool - Wool of the Andes and Valley Yarns Northampton just to name a couple. They feel the same and work up the same to me. Whoever has the color I want and is on sale, wins! Free shipping will give one an advantage, lol.


I still like Cascade 220 (regular) but find, like you, that other yarns can be every bit as good, if not better. Wool of the Andes is fantastic and as for color selection, you won't find many yarns with that selection of colors.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

mopgenorth said:


> Whew! I can only imagine the tirade and manifesto that would appear if she DID care! I thought tornado season was over...apparently I was wrong!


Amazing how quickly an ill wind can blow up in here, isn't it?


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

cah said:


> I've always liked the 220 regular (not superwash), probably because of the amount of colors available. It's not soft like a merino but I'm ok with that. There are lots of other brands of 100% wool - Wool of the Andes and Valley Yarns Northampton just to name a couple. They feel the same and work up the same to me. Whoever has the color I want and is on sale, wins! Free shipping will give one an advantage, lol.


Thanks for pointing that out. It may be the superwash 220 that I didn't care for. Cascade has their own proprietary (top-secret!) method of treating wool to be machine washable and that may be what doesn't appeal to me. I shouldn't have said "220 series" as I was referring to the SW in different weights. But then again I'm not sure why I like Heritage and not the 220 as both are SW. It may be because the Heritage is merino or it may be the 25% nylon. At any rate, my opinion of 220 does not mean that it is inferior in any way, it's simply a matter of preference.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> Whew! I can only imagine the tirade and manifesto that would appear if she DID care! I thought tornado season was over...apparently I was wrong!


Maybe she'll be in a better mood when she gets her ruby slippers back.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

mopgenorth said:


> Thanks for pointing that out. It may be the superwash 220 that I didn't care for. Cascade has their own proprietary (top-secret!) method of treating wool to be machine washable and that may be what doesn't appeal to me. I shouldn't have said "220 series" as I was referring to the SW in different weights. But then again I'm not sure why I like Heritage and not the 220 as both are SW. It may be because the Heritage is merino or it may be the 25% nylon. At any rate, my opinion of 220 does not mean that it is inferior in any way, it's simply a matter of preference.


I'm not very fond of the SW Cascade yarns either, though like you I do like the Heritage. Color me confused.

The Miss Babs Yowza, is a SW but feels very different than the Cascade SW yarns (nicer).

To add further confusion to the issue, before Cascade switched the manufacturing of their SW line to China, it had a nicer "feel" to it.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

BBatten17 said:


> Maybe she'll be in a better mood when she gets her ruby slippers back.


Good one.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Caxton said:


> Common sense is really too much to ask for/explain to others on KP in many cases!
> amyknits
> 
> I think that the above comment may be one of the rudest lines that I have ever seen on KP Amy. I don't understand why you are treating me like this because I have always made nice comments on your work and have even defended you at times. I would like to apologise to the OP for invading your post. Happy Knitting..Susan.


She's treating you so poorly because you had the audacity to disagree with her. That's her M.O. I'm sorry it had to happen to you, because I know you're a very nice lady.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

AmyKnits said:


> Right.... It WOULD be common sense to avoid comments you don't enjoy reading and find personally rude. Complaining on the main page just disrupts the conversation.
> 
> If a poster's comments are rude in your opinion... Common sense ideas would be to either avoid those posts or take it up with admin. to have the rules changed to suit YOURSELF.
> 
> ...


Perhaps re read this, Amy. Common sense.. An apology was given to the OP..one by Shannon, who felt maybe the topic should stay on the question,, and was possibly in the hijack category.. Which happened..one by Caxton..to the OP..for the hijacking. None from you?

See, this seems to be part of the issue with you. You do not hold yourself accountable.

Caxton did what she felt was the right thing, sent you the side by side to report to admin, and possibly find the culprit that posted it. Of course how dare her call you on your behavior.. Now you treat her like you have the group of " biddies ".

I now understand that this is a recurring thing with you, and have ran people out of your life with the same refusal to see your antagonistic behavior. The things I learned..some people are very willing to discuss things with others.

Joker, have a miserable day, as you are incapable of having any other kind..


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Cascade is one of my favorites. Also Malabrigo yarns are very nice.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Amyknits posted pictures of projects that very recently had entire threads devoted to them, in Cascade yarn, which the OP clearly stated in her post she was familiar with.

Mopgenorth showed pictures made with a hand painted yarn ala Madelintosh. The question from the ORIGINAL POSTER (yes emphasized) was what other yarns were like this.

Tancie, I hope you find some good information throughout your thread. I am again sorry that a certain poster made it all about herself.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

chickkie said:


> so much yarn that I have never seen, hardly heard of...
> 
> I don't mind pooling, but some yarns just don't pool nicely


You should try and take advantage of the free shipping that doesn't apply to us in Canada, while you're in the US. I'm planning on a visit to my BFF who winters in California - probably in Feb. and you can be sure finding some yarny deals will be on my agenda!!


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Caxton said:


> I understand what you mean about the posting of pictures Shannon.
> 
> If someone is posting some pictures of their stuff for the first time then it is good to see them but I don't want to be seeing pictures that have been posted before because it does get boring.
> 
> It would be better to put the link on to the pictures if you have posted them before and then if someone wants to look they can.


You're right we've seen 'that hat' on three different threads in as many days now!


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

SouthernGirl said:


> Cascade is one of my favorites. Also Malabrigo yarns are very nice.
> 
> Best of luck to you.


I love your happy Avatar, what a pretty smile you have. I love the pictures that you post of your hats too, they are amazing.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Shannon123 said:


> Amyknits posted pictures of projects that very recently had entire threads devoted to them, in Cascade yarn, which the OP clearly stated in her post she was familiar with.
> 
> Mopgenorth showed pictures made with a hand painted yarn ala Madelintosh. The question from the ORIGINAL POSTER (yes emphasized) was what other yarns were like this.
> 
> Tancie, I hope you find some good information throughout your thread. I am again sorry that a certain poster made it all about herself.


Thank you Shannon, this was what I too thought the original poster was asking. Though some of us did discuss Cascade 220, we also brought other yarns into the conversation by way of comparison. Mopgenorth was showing how Madeline Tosh knitted up, which I believe was helpful to the original poster.

I was tempted to haul out an example of Manos Maxima, knitted up...too lazy to drag it out though.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

BBatten17 said:


> She's treating you so poorly because you had the audacity to disagree with her. That's her M.O. I'm sorry it had to happen to you, because I know you're a very nice lady.


Thank you so much for your kind words.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

I like Berroco yarns much better than Cascade. Also a mid priced yarn and the quality is always good. Also like that Berroco is not produced in China like many of the Cascade yarns.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> Amyknits posted pictures of projects that very recently had entire threads devoted to them, in Cascade yarn, which the OP clearly stated in her post she was familiar with.
> 
> Mopgenorth showed pictures made with a hand painted yarn ala Madelintosh. The question from the ORIGINAL POSTER (yes emphasized) was what other yarns were like this.
> 
> Tancie, I hope you find some good information throughout your thread. I am again sorry that a certain poster made it all about herself.


No need to apologize on my behalf.

Please refer to the forum rules... There is no limit to the amount of times per day/week/month any photo can be posted or shared.

To my knowledge, this forum doesn't run based on what photos YOU find acceptable, appropriate or pertinent to the discussion.

I did nothing against forum rules or to apologize for. Neither did any of the other several posters who chose to share photos no matter YOUR opinion or ideas on when, where and how others should/should not post photos.

Again...... It is not necessary to continue apologizing for YOUR opinion of what others post, how many times a photo may be shared (according to YOU), "making posts all about you" or "hijacking" a thread.

As I have stated repeatedly... If you aren't interested in a particular post, it would be more wise to ignore those posts.... IF you personally find them offensive, you can take that up with Admin. and ask them to change the rules to include YOUR rules!

Please do not continue to apologize on my behalf or for what YOU PERSONALLY find offensive/in poor taste..... If you don't feel a photo is appropriate, you can report issue to Admin. OR complain about it on the main page... Your choice.

Just don't expect ANYONE to change the way they post according to YOUR personal opinions no matter how much YOU complain and/or apologize.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

JanieSue said:


> I like Berroco yarns much better than Cascade. Also a mid priced yarn and the quality is always good. Also like that Berroco is not produced in China like many of the Cascade yarns.


Cascade has switched production more than a few times. Their SW yarns are manufactured in China but regular wools are produced in Peru..though who knows, that could change tomorrow.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

You're not quite telling the truth, there, Amy - you DO follow people around and often re-copy their work, comments etc and quote nasty viewpoints about them and turn things around to make out you're being followed and are some sort of victim!

You need to stop spinning these yarns. IMHO

PS: DON'T tell me not to comment - it's a free forum and I will give my view when I see lies and bullying.



AmyKnits said:


> You have to watch out for THAT, then........ It's pretty common. Some show recently completed items and some prefer to show examples of the same small PARTS of knitting over and over but never finished projects........
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-373531-1.html#8272061
> 
> ...


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

I think you need to take your own advice and stop telling people to do as you say all the time.

Oh, and before you reply, remember you stated below:

"I (and others) find it a bit rude to insult those that choose to post contrary to the manner that suits your personal preference".

So, stop trying to intimidate Caxton et al.

edited re highlights



AmyKnits said:


> What I mean by this is that it takes no more time to scroll past photos than it does to scroll past links.
> 
> You (and others) can TRY to demand others post (and share) in the manner that YOU prefer.... But some find that rude.
> 
> ...


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> Any time! When Tancie mentioned that she liked the MadTosh color ways, I couldn't help but point her to these other hand dyed beauties. She's already familiar with Cascade 220, might be time to expand her yarn experience. 😄


Good idea. I thought of MT immediately when I looked at your links. I personally have used two different styles of Cascade and wasn't impressed at all. Found it rather rough, didn't like knitting with it. I know others like it, but not my style. Love the variety of yarns available since the internet and the new popularity of fiber crafts.

I have some of the Cascade Handpaints that appear to be nicer, so we'll see, but I wouldn't bother with the regular variety again. JMHO.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> T
> 
> That's an incredibly beautiful shawl, Mo.


Agree!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> As I have stated repeatedly... If you aren't interested in a particular post, it would be more wise to ignore those posts.... IF you personally find them offensive, you can take that up with Admin. and ask them to change the rules to include YOUR rules!


Ditto - Back At Yah ---- But Then YOUR Words DO NOT Apply To YOU, Now Do They??
Pffftttt -
Blah Blah Blah ----

I am still waiting for that prior proof. :roll:


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

JanieSue said:


> I like Berroco yarns much better than Cascade. Also a mid priced yarn and the quality is always good. Also like that Berroco is not produced in China like many of the Cascade yarns.


Their Ultra Alpaca is wonderful yarn! :thumbup:


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Cascade has switched production more than a few times. Their SW yarns are manufactured in China but regular wools are produced in Peru..though who knows, that could change tomorrow.


I like the 220 but if I ever use up the SW I have here I want buy it again. The quality is not what it was when produced in Peru.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Caxton said:


> I understand what you mean about the posting of pictures Shannon.
> 
> If someone is posting some pictures of their stuff for the first time then it is good to see them but I don't want to be seeing pictures that have been posted before because it does get boring.
> 
> It would be better to put the link on to the pictures if you have posted them before and then if someone wants to look they can.


I agree. I enjoy seeing other's projects, but sometimes the same photos are popping up on every post. It becomes overkill by the third time, and what I may have admired then becomes annoying. I like your idea of the link.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

As For The Other Replies To This Thread ---- Thanks To Everyone Else Who Had Provided Alternatives Like Requested.
I Personally Do Not Care For Cascade 220 SW As It Does Pill And Just Isn't What I Expect In A Yarn.
So Thank You For Recommendations Of Others ---- I Will Give Them A Try.
Have A Great Week.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

cah said:


> Their Ultra Alpaca is wonderful yarn! :thumbup:


I love Ultra Alpaca, great color selection. Fabric.com has real good prices for Berroco yarns.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Lostie said:


> http://www.woolwarehouse.co.uk also have Drops, and frequent seductive offers


Thanks for the link, I enjoy using Drops yarns and they have awesome sales. I really stockpiled during the last couple of sales. When I first tried Drops yarns a couple of years ago during one of their big sales, I ordered a few different ones to try. When the arrived them, I swatched one of each variety to try, and liked them so much I ordered a large supply. I have some projects ready to go, can't wait to get started.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

JanieSue said:


> I like the 220 but if I ever use up the SW I have here I want buy it again. The quality is not what it was when produced in Peru.


I agree! Though, in general I'm partial to Peruvian yarns anyway.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> As I have stated repeatedly... If you aren't interested in a particular post, it would be more wise to ignore those posts.... IF you personally find them offensive, you can take that up with Admin. and ask them to change the rules to include YOUR rules!
> 
> Just don't expect ANYONE to change the way they post according to YOUR personal opinions no matter how much YOU complain and/or apologize.


Ignoring are you? I wrote one little sentence without mentioning your name anywhere, yet you've written no less than 5 diatribes on this one thread defending your photo posting.

Never once have you addressed the original poster.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

JanieSue said:


> I love Ultra Alpaca, great color selection. Fabric.com has real good prices for Berroco yarns.


I'm with you JanieSue, I'm always happy with yarns from Berroco.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

vjh1530 said:


> Thanks for the link, I enjoy using Drops yarns and they have awesome sales. I really stockpiled during the last couple of sales. When I first tried Drops yarns a couple of years ago during one of their big sales, I ordered a few different ones to try. When the arrived them, I swatched one of each variety to try, and liked them so much I ordered a large supply. I have some projects ready to go, can't wait to get started.


I've never used Drops yarns. Good to know this!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I agree! Though, in general I'm partial to Peruvian yarns anyway.


 :thumbup:


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

cah said:


> I've always liked the 220 regular (not superwash), probably because of the amount of colors available. It's not soft like a merino but I'm ok with that. There are lots of other brands of 100% wool - Wool of the Andes and Valley Yarns Northampton just to name a couple. They feel the same and work up the same to me. Whoever has the color I want and is on sale, wins! Free shipping will give one an advantage, lol.


I like the way you shop :lol:

I have only used the Cascade SW, so maybe I would like the regular better, thanks for that idea. It certainly does come in a wide spectrum of colors.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

Absolutely no need to apologize! When the discussion is about how yarns work up there is nothing better than a photo to illustrate the poster's point!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> I've never used Drops yarns. Good to know this!


Nordic Mart Is Drops/Garn US Base -
http://**************/drops-design/
(Though They Do Carry Other Yarns As Well)


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Nordic Mart Is Drops/Garn US Base -
> http://**************/drops-design/
> (Though They Do Carry Other Yarns As Well)


They are very good to order from.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Knitting with quality yarns is a joy. I love Cascade 220 for my workhorse yarn, but don't forget, Cascade makes a huge variety of different yarns that are very nice. I also love Madelaine Tosh but because of the dye process, it is hard to get two skeins to exactly match even in the same dye lot. My new favorite is Malabrigo Rios. Again, you must be careful to try to match the skeins as much as possible because of the dyeing. Berrocco also makes some fabulous yarns in many price points and fibers. There is such a wealth of gorgeous yarns out there, it would take all day to type them out. Go on Webs (yarn.com) to get familiar with some of them. It isn't always about the price--the quality yarns give you more options in fiber types. There is something wonderful about knitting with merino, and alpaca, and silk and joy of all joys--and one I rarely get to use--cashmere! But there are so many blends, that you can really get the look and feel you want from your finished item. Obviously, when making kids stuff, toys, afghans, etc., one doesn't need merino, but for things you wear--it's heaven.



calmdestiny said:


> I made my first sweater with Cascade yarn. I must say I was very impressed. The 220 Superwash. I have only been knitting obsessively for 1 1/2 years, so haven't experienced many yarns yet. Haven't wanted to invest a lot of money on "practice" pieces. Any recommendations for similar yarns with the same quality? I have done some searching, and Cascade is a great price for the yardage, and the colors are amazing. But I love the Madentosh color ways. So I'm looking for variegated but not self striping. Thanks everyone. In a moment of insanity I have bought 2 hanks of M. Tosh, and Lorna's Lace, I take them out to feel them, and just hope to be able to finally use them, and be worthy of their beauty, and cost.
> Thanks Tancie


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> I agree. I enjoy seeing other's projects, but sometimes the same photos are popping up on every post. It becomes overkill by the third time, and what I may have admired then becomes annoying. I like your idea of the link.


I don't agree... Mopsnorth has posted the photo of her little piece of a sweater now for over a year and a half and people seem to LOVE seeing it... Even though it has not progressed into an actual project... She has posted the little bit MANY times and it is always well received.

Just because YOU don't want to see it over and over... Does not mean others do not.

Just as with ANY posts/topics on KP.... I scroll over what I have seen before. Why complain about it or suggest posting links.... People have ASKED for no more "HELP" in the titles, yet the word help still appears every single day! Just some common sense.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> Ignoring are you? I wrote one little sentence without mentioning your name anywhere, yet you've written no less than 5 diatribes on this one thread defending your photo posting.
> 
> Never once have you addressed the original poster.


I certainly did... On my FIRST post that included photos.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

barbdpayne said:


> Knitting with quality yarns is a joy. I love Cascade 220 for my workhorse yarn, but don't forget, Cascade makes a huge variety of different yarns that are very nice. I also love Madelaine Tosh but because of the dye process, it is hard to get two skeins to exactly match even in the same dye lot. My new favorite is Malabrigo Rios. Again, you must be careful to try to match the skeins as much as possible because of the dyeing. Berrocco also makes some fabulous yarns in many price points and fibers. There is such a wealth of gorgeous yarns out there, it would take all day to type them out. Go on Webs (yarn.com) to get familiar with some of them. It isn't always about the price--the quality yarns give you more options in fiber types. There is something wonderful about knitting with merino, and alpaca, and silk and joy of all joys--and one I rarely get to use--cashmere! But there are so many blends, that you can really get the look and feel you want from your finished item. Obviously, when making kids stuff, toys, afghans, etc., one doesn't need merino, but for things you wear--it's heaven.


One of my favorite aspects of knitting is trying all the wonderful fibers I can find. 👍👍


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I certainly did... On my FIRST post that included photos.


Oh. Okay. Stop arguing!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

barbdpayne said:


> Knitting with quality yarns is a joy. I love Cascade 220 for my workhorse yarn, but don't forget, Cascade makes a huge variety of different yarns that are very nice. I also love Madelaine Tosh but because of the dye process, it is hard to get two skeins to exactly match even in the same dye lot. My new favorite is Malabrigo Rios. Again, you must be careful to try to match the skeins as much as possible because of the dyeing. Berrocco also makes some fabulous yarns in many price points and fibers. There is such a wealth of gorgeous yarns out there, it would take all day to type them out. Go on Webs (yarn.com) to get familiar with some of them. It isn't always about the price--the quality yarns give you more options in fiber types. There is something wonderful about knitting with merino, and alpaca, and silk and joy of all joys--and one I rarely get to use--cashmere! But there are so many blends, that you can really get the look and feel you want from your finished item. Obviously, when making kids stuff, toys, afghans, etc., one doesn't need merino, but for things you wear--it's heaven.


Good info Barb. I've used cascade SW on 2 projects and am happy to have moved on from there. There are so many yarns in all price points available to us. It's fun to encourage a fairly new knitter as the OP has stated she is, to try out different yarns.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

JanieSue said:


> I like Berroco yarns much better than Cascade. Also a mid priced yarn and the quality is always good. Also like that Berroco is not produced in China like many of the Cascade yarns.


I too enjoy Berroco yarns Janie :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I recently knit with Rowan SW and liked that yarn as well. How it holds up is still not known but two recipients are currently wearing the knits so I shall see.
Has anyone else had good or bad experience with Rowan SW?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Katsch said:


> I recently knit with Rowan SW and liked that yarn as well. How it holds up is still not known but two recipients are currently wearing the knits so I shall see.
> Has anyone else had good or bad experience with Rowan SW?


Pretty good so far Kathy. Having said that, I'm a bit of a Rowan wool fan (the mill is near me, and I assume the sheep are the bonny ones nearby). I have a second fairsle isle hat in the making - with what they used to call Yorkshire Finest 4ply. The first came out slouchier than I cared for, and was given to one of my nurses. That yarn was definitely not labelled superwash or tumble, but I did both and it made not a whit of difference to the finished piece. The nurse has happily used it to keep warm while watching her son play football. It was once "borrowed" as a muddy goalpost marker, got a heavy duty washing, and you can't tell.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Lostie said:


> Pretty good so far Kathy. Having said that, I'm a bit of a Rowan wool fan (the mill is near me, and I assume the sheep are the bonny ones nearby). I have a second fairsle isle hat in the making - with what they used to call Yorkshire Finest 4ply. The first came out slouchier than I cared for, and was given to one of my nurses. That yarn was definitely not labelled superwash or tumble, but I did both and it made not a whit of difference to the finished piece. The nurse has happily used it to keep warm while watching her son play football. It was once "borrowed" as a muddy goalpost marker, got a heavy duty washing, and you can't tell.


Thanks Lostie good to know.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I like most Rowan yarns and especially the felted tweed, which I used to make the Churchmouse Easy Folded Poncho--the first time. I also like that it comes already wound into balls. What I don't like is that it doesn't give much yardage in those balls, so making anything larger than mitts or hats requires buying a good deal of yarn, and it isn't inexpensive. However, it is wonderful yarn, and has been around for many years.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

barbdpayne said:


> I like most Rowan yarns and especially the felted tweed, which I used to make the Churchmouse Easy Folded Poncho--the first time. I also like that it comes already wound into balls. What I don't like is that it doesn't give much yardage in those balls, so making anything larger than mitts or hats requires buying a good deal of yarn, and it isn't inexpensive. However, it is wonderful yarn, and has been around for many years.


Thanks, yes I have used Rowan for years. This was my first experience with Rowan SW.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

I love Cascade 220 and Lamb's Pride yarns. Always look great when knitted up and wear beautifully!

The first ensemble below is in Cascade 220 and I sold the finished garments together for $350.00!

The second garment is in Lamb's Pride worsted and it sold for $200.00!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> I love Cascade 220 and Lamb's Pride yarns. Always look great when knitted up and wear beautifully!
> 
> The first ensemble below is in Cascade 220 and I sold the finished garments together for $350.00!
> 
> The second garment is in Lamb's Pride worsted and it sold for $200.00!


Beautiful!! Do you create your own patterns?


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> I love Cascade 220 and Lamb's Pride yarns. Always look great when knitted up and wear beautifully!
> 
> The first ensemble below is in Cascade 220 and I sold the finished garments together for $350.00!
> 
> The second garment is in Lamb's Pride worsted and it sold for $200.00!


Very nice outfits. Love the first ensemble, very chic and stylish.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

fortunate1 said:


> Beautiful!! Do you create your own patterns?


Hi dear fortunate! Yes. Those two are my own. They're both basically rectangles sewn together. I crochet the first row of what I think needs to go across the middle and sleeves then sew them up.

How are you Pet?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

bostonbean2 said:


> Very nice outfits. Love the first ensemble, very chic and stylish.


Thank you bean! I am obsessed with the sixties and tend to emulate it's style!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> Hi dear fortunate! Yes. Those two are my own. They're both basically rectangles sewn together. I crochet the first row of what I think needs to go across the middle and sleeves then sew them up.
> 
> How are you Pet?


Great! I thought maybe you had created them. I red where you liked all things sixty's, these had that twist to them.

So glad to see some of your work! 
Take care.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> Thank you bean! I am obsessed with the sixties and tend to emulate it's style!


The very reason I loved Mad Men. The styles!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

fortunate1 said:


> Great! I thought maybe you had created them. I red where you liked all things sixty's, these had that twist to them.
> 
> So glad to see some of your work!
> Take care.


You take care too!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

bostonbean2 said:


> The very reason I loved Mad Men. The styles!


I know! The styles back then were so simple, sleek and elegant. Often reflected in fashions today.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> The Miss Babs Yowza is a great yarn...a generous DK than can easily be used when a pattern calls for Worsted.
> 
> Excellent quality too.


I love Miss Babs Yowza. Very generous hanks, beautiful colors. Another great, generous yarn is Blue Moon Fiber Arts Targhee Worsted which is 616 yds of light worsted weight, Twisted, 560 yds of 100% merino wool in worsted weight and of course their Socks That Rock. My all time favorite, yarn, however, is Madelinetosh. Blue Moon Fiber Arts can be found at http://bluemoonfiberarts.com

I also love Cascade, all of their lines. That is the perfect workhorse line of yarns. It is my go-to yarn and for knitting for my grandchildren.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I don't agree... Mopsnorth has posted the photo of her little piece of a sweater now for over a year and a half and people seem to LOVE seeing it... Even though it has not progressed into an actual project... She has posted the little bit MANY times and it is always well received.
> 
> Just because YOU don't want to see it over and over... Does not mean others do not.
> 
> Just as with ANY posts/topics on KP.... I scroll over what I have seen before. Why complain about it or suggest posting links.... People have ASKED for no more "HELP" in the titles, yet the word help still appears every single day! Just some common sense.


Actually, ANutts (Do YOU like being called names??) I was talking about your ubiquitous postings with nauseating photos, not Mo's sweater. Not that I care one whit about what you think anyway. Feel free to skip over this post, by the way. I won't be coming back on this thread to see if you read it. What is your favorite term - right - UNWATCH. Only I happen to understand the concept, historically you haven't. Buh-bye.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Berroco has a great workhorse yarn called Vintage. Comes in dk, worsted and chunky weights and lots of colors. I also like plymouth encore for afghans


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Beautiful! 


Wombatnomore said:


> I love Cascade 220 and Lamb's Pride yarns. Always look great when knitted up and wear beautifully!
> 
> The first ensemble below is in Cascade 220 and I sold the finished garments together for $350.00!
> 
> The second garment is in Lamb's Pride worsted and it sold for $200.00!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you gr8!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

You're very welcome! 


Wombatnomore said:


> Thank you gr8!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I love Cascade 220 and Lamb's Pride yarns. Always look great when knitted up and wear beautifully!
> 
> The first ensemble below is in Cascade 220 and I sold the finished garments together for $350.00!
> 
> The second garment is in Lamb's Pride worsted and it sold for $200.00!


Congratulations, well deserved!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Wonderful suggestions to branch out my stash.. Thanks I really need to..not.&#128533;

Would like to say..to be a true southern belle..you are born and raised to be one, by Southern mother..you may transplant, but it is mostly breeding and priming. Debs know this! 

Simple idea...If YOU do not like what one posts..SKIP over it! YOU do NOT have to comment. Simple as that! 

I am enjoying my visit..my half sister is a teacher..wealth of knowledge! I am finding out so many things from her and BIL..and his friends. We've all had a good laugh reading some back posts, and a few current ones!

Someone has exposed to much!!&#128513;&#128513;&#128520;


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

fortunate1 said:


> Wonderful suggestions to branch out my stash.. Thanks I really need to..not.😕
> 
> Would like to say..to be a true southern belle..you are born and raised to be one, by Southern mother..you may transplant, but it is mostly breeding and priming. Debs know this!
> 
> ...


As Alice Roosevelt Longworth once said, "come sit next to me."


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I love supporting local yarn shops, as we are losing a lot of them lately.

They have beautiful yarns. That being said I also buy acrylic yarns to knit up for Grands as they do not have the time to wash more expensive yarns. School ect. Also some charities only want acrylic yarns as they can wash easier.

My favorite is local farms those who raise sheep and Alpac's ect. If they spin their own yarn you can buy from them and oh so nice. Not as expensive as some and some are but worth it.

Also love mohair I get at wool and sheep show. Lady from another state spins her own and price wise wonderful. It is so soft and her colors are amazing.

To lady who mention Church Mouse love their patterns very elegant and fast knit up.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I love Cascade 220 and Lamb's Pride yarns. Always look great when knitted up and wear beautifully!
> 
> The first ensemble below is in Cascade 220 and I sold the finished garments together for $350.00!
> 
> The second garment is in Lamb's Pride worsted and it sold for $200.00!


Love them beautiful.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

kponsw said:


> As Alice Roosevelt Longworth once said, "come sit next to me."


 :XD:


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> I love Cascade 220 and Lamb's Pride yarns. Always look great when knitted up and wear beautifully!
> 
> The first ensemble below is in Cascade 220 and I sold the finished garments together for $350.00!
> 
> The second garment is in Lamb's Pride worsted and it sold for $200.00!


Beautiful outfits, wombat! I've never seen these. Congratulations on the sales.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Mercygirl76 said:


> I love Miss Babs Yowza. Very generous hanks, beautiful colors. Another great, generous yarn is Blue Moon Fiber Arts Targhee Worsted which is 616 yds of light worsted weight, Twisted, 560 yds of 100% merino wool in worsted weight and of course their Socks That Rock. My all time favorite, yarn, however, is Madelinetosh. Blue Moon Fiber Arts can be found at http://bluemoonfiberarts.com
> 
> I also love Cascade, all of their lines. That is the perfect workhorse line of yarns. It is my go-to yarn and for knitting for my grandchildren.


Thanks for the link to this line, Mercy. Beautiful yarn!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

dachsmom said:


> Berroco has a great workhorse yarn called Vintage. Comes in dk, worsted and chunky weights and lots of colors. I also like plymouth encore for afghans


I really like Berroco yarn too. Must check out their vintage range, thank you for mentioning it!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Congratulations, well deserved!


Thank you Katsch.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Love them beautiful.


Thank you yarnie. :-D


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Shannon123 said:


> Beautiful outfits, wombat! I've never seen these. Congratulations on the sales.


Thankyou Shannon.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> Actually, ANutts (Do YOU like being called names??) I was talking about your ubiquitous postings with nauseating photos, not Mo's sweater. Not that I care one whit about what you think anyway. Feel free to skip over this post, by the way. I won't be coming back on this thread to see if you read it. What is your favorite term - right - UNWATCH. Only I happen to understand the concept, historically you haven't. Buh-bye.


I think we can all clearly understand.... It is "absolutely lovely to view a jealousbiddies little piece of a sweater over a dozen times (over a year and a half) by the OTHER jealousbiddies".

The PROBLEM you all have is if someone OTHER than a jealous biddy posts their work on a thread (at least 4 others).....Then you have to "apologize" to the OP. You can certainly suggest posters post links instead of photos... Too much exercise for some to scroll their mouse, I guess. Good luck with that!

No need to explain as it is abundantly clear what the jealousbiddies are all about!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> Beautiful outfits, wombat! I've never seen these. Congratulations on the sales.


Apparently SHE is "Shannon123 approved" to post HER work. THEY have been posted before!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-354089-1.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-350640-1.html

Must be another jealousbiddies? Guess Shannon123 rules don't apply to jealousbiddies!


----------



## clayk (Feb 25, 2011)

I positively adore alpaca and silk, it's so soft and drapes quite well


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> Thank you bean! I am obsessed with the sixties and tend to emulate it's style!


Hey Wombatnomore, I'm stuck on the sixties too. :mrgreen: Loved their styles. :thumbup:


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I love Cascade 220 and Lamb's Pride yarns. Always look great when knitted up and wear beautifully!
> 
> The first ensemble below is in Cascade 220 and I sold the finished garments together for $350.00!
> 
> The second garment is in Lamb's Pride worsted and it sold for $200.00!


I had not see these before and I read everything.

I'm so happy to have had an opportunity now to see your work - I love retro - your work is fabulous!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I love Cascade 220 and Lamb's Pride yarns. Always look great when knitted up and wear beautifully!
> 
> The first ensemble below is in Cascade 220 and I sold the finished garments together for $350.00!
> 
> The second garment is in Lamb's Pride worsted and it sold for $200.00!


That is so cool! I bet you could have commanded more $$$. I love your outfits!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Please do not feed the troll.
It is showing it's TRUE COLORS ----- SHINING THRU.
Not yelling --- Singing ................
Not taking the bait. :roll: :lol: 

Lets have fun on the parade threads and talk about the holiday plans.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Apparently SHE is "Shannon123 approved" to post HER work. THEY have been posted before!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-354089-1.html
> 
> ...


Sent a PM


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

I've not seen them before! 


AmyKnits said:


> Apparently SHE is "Shannon123 approved" to post HER work. THEY have been posted before!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-354089-1.html
> 
> ...


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> I've not seen them before!


I've not either - and they are fantastic!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Amy, can you really not see how nonsensical you posts are becoming? More so each time you post!
If the exercise of scrolling your mouse past posts you do not agree with, then princess you are guilty..by your own actions.

Wambat has not been referred to as a biddies..what you are demonstrating is jealousy. You are jealous of the work by Wambat, therefore you are trying to make it appear as less to others..not nice! I apologize wombat if you are offended by being termed a biddies, although I would wear the tag proudly if I were you. 

One of the interesting things I have learned the past few days..someone , who shall not be named, but her initials are AK on here..is unable to let things go, and continually repeats her rants at the drop of a hat.. Will bring up past "offenses" if she becomes upset with you and will try to pour salt on a wound.
Example is on this topic!

Would also like to add

It is ONE thing to ruin your OWN topics, but WHY. do you want to ruin THIS one?

Amy, exercise your mouse!! Scroll past! The more you rant..the more ridiculous YOU look!

Where are your supporters?
The light is coming on..and spreading. Scroll, Princess, scroll! You are no longer the JOKER..but also the joke!&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;

Don't you have pies to put poisonous apples in, or a turkey your hand should be up, or some dressing to knit??

You simply don't have time to read and post! Your time is much to valuable!! I just wanted to remind you, as you seem to have forgotten.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> I've not seen them before!


It only matters if Shannon123 has, as far as I can discern... Better check with her before you post photos or she will have to apologize to the OP!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> I've not seen them before!


I hadn't seen them before either. Though I do see that just as things calmed down...wham, another drive by, "hissy fit scolding".


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

AmyKnits said:


> It only matters if Shannon123 has, as far as I can discern... Better check with her before you post photos or she will have to apologize to the OP!


You've become undone!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

loriadams said:


> I've not either - and they are fantastic!


I love looking at others work as well, but several jealousbiddies suggest we ONLY post links if the photos have been posted previously....Not MY idea!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

AmyKnits said:


> I love looking at others work as well, but several jealousbiddies suggest we ONLY post links if the photos have been posted previously....Not MY idea!


Lunatic!!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Scroll, Amy scroll!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Exercise that chubby mouse!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

You simply don't have time for this! Let's see..I do believe someone's SIL..may be an OB/GYN..

Scroll that mouse Amy!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Right..not your idea..we've seen results of your ideas..remember the pink thing disaster!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

dijewe said:


> Sent a PM


And I deleted it unread. No need to bother...


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I hadn't seen them before either. Though I do see that just as things calmed down...wham, another drive by, "hissy fit scolding".


I believe the advice you jealousbiddies were given was to ignore... Good luck with that! None of you jealousbiddies have been successful.....


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I think I finally made your DNR list! Thank goodness, now I can tell more about you! I do have first hand knowledge now&#128522;


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

AmyKnits said:


> And I deleted it unread. No need to bother...


No..you read it. Just as you read the attic..and proclaim from the rooftops you don't! Joke..or joker..princess??


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

AmyKnits said:


> I believe the advice you jealousbiddies were given was to ignore... Good luck with that! None of you jealousbiddies have been successful.....


 You won't give it a rest! They were willing to try, but your insanity insists that they don't!
Typical of you..as I have been told!

FBI ha ha..whst happened to that?? Yu insisted you called them about a certain group here..but it has been an interesting read by my BIL and his friends!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

loriadams said:


> I've not either - and they are fantastic!


Me neither and I enjoyed them... Too bad the jealousbiddies don't approve... Shannon123 will have to apologize to the OP for the fact that someone added a photo of their work (that WAS previously posted)...

SHE (and several other jealousbiddies) don't want to have to be "subjected" to photos they may have seen before....

The good thing is the jealousbiddies are not making the rules!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> You won't give it a rest! They were willing to try, but your insanity insists that they don't!
> Typical of you..as I have been told!
> 
> FBI ha ha..whst happened to that?? Yu insisted you called them about a certain group here..but it has been an interesting read by my BIL and his friends!


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

AmyKnits said:


> Me neither and I enjoyed them... Too bad the jealousbiddies don't approve... Shannon123 will have to apologize to the OP for the fact that someone added a photo of their work (that WAS previously posted)...
> 
> SHE (and several other jealousbiddies) don't want to have to be "subjected" to photos they may have seen before....
> 
> The good thing is the jealousbiddies are not making the rules!


Neither are you! Thank the powers that be..but..you do have control issues..
Anyone for traveling salesman jokes??


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Katsch said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD:


I know right?? Delusional! My cousin who is a sheriff here, was laughing so hard he couldn't breath!!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Don't talk rubbish.



AmyKnits said:


> It only matters if Shannon123 has, as far as I can discern... Better check with her before you post photos or she will have to apologize to the OP!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

AmyKnits said:


> Me neither and I enjoyed them... Too bad the jealousbiddies don't approve... Shannon123 will have to apologize to the OP for the fact that someone added a photo of their work (that WAS previously posted)...
> 
> SHE (and several other jealousbiddies) don't want to have to be "subjected" to photos they may have seen before....
> 
> The good thing is the jealousbiddies are not making the rules!


After your pi$$ing contest, she probably thought better of it, and rather than be compared to a harpy..let it go. Sadly, you can not, will not, and continue to pi$$ in the wind..get any on ya??


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Where'd ya go?? Was it the salesman jokes?? I won't tell them princess..as long as you back off my friends!

You seriously lost your entertainment value..ice princess.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

fortunate1 said:


> I think I finally made your DNR list! Thank goodness, now I can tell more about you! I do have first hand knowledge now😊


You have achieved a great thing oh fortunate1. The DNR list. I bow to both you and WR. If only we could all be at your level  :mrgreen:


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> And I deleted it unread. No need to bother...


resent PM


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

cah said:


> You have achieved a great thing oh fortunate1. The DNR list. I bow to both you and WR. If only we could all be at your level  :mrgreen:


I am thinking of sending PMs to all the biddies..its actually easy..once I tell you what I know! For now, as long as AK backs off, I will hold my peace..not piece as one would NOT take to a dinner..😂😂


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Emphasis capitals.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

dijewe said:


> resent PM


Also deleted unread..... If you didn't guess... ALL subsequent PM's will also be deleted unread.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

AmyKnits said:


> Also deleted unread..... If you didn't guess... ALL subsequent PM's will also be deleted unread.


Ok...to all the nosey NANCYS...
Unless this topic is given back to the OP, I will start sending PMs..one by one until it is.

There was a 60 minute show about one of the same things I know. Not about this person..but similar circumstances..

Sad someone HAD to go back to work..kicking and screaming!


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Also deleted unread..... If you didn't guess... ALL subsequent PM's will also be deleted unread.


Received your PM


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Annnnnnd..she's gone!

Kathy..because of the insult to you..you will receive the first PM I send...

Followed by Shannon..

Then CJ

Books...


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I did want to say, I have no knowledge of Cascade 220 yarn, but have found this topic fascinating (apart from all the interruptions and repeating of posts) What is the best outlet to find this yarn?


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

fortunate1 said:


> You simply don't have time for this! Let's see..I do believe someone's SIL..may be an OB/GYN..
> 
> Scroll that mouse Amy!


Is that SIL or ex-SIL?


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

books said:


> I did want to say, I have no knowledge of Cascade 220 yarn, but have found this topic fascinating (apart from all the interruptions and repeating of posts) What is the best outlet to find this yarn?


I get it at a LYS near me and a couple of LYSs that are not near me. I have also bought it from Craftsy and possibly one other online source (which I don't remember right now). It is somewhat ubiquitous; lots of yarny places carry it.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Edited to comply with F1's extremely appropriate request.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

kponsw said:


> Is that SIL or ex-SIL?


Can not answer at this time, I am holding my peace, as I said.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Edited...because I can&#128513;

Please send PMs..as II want this topic turned to the OP..as it should be..


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

books said:


> I did want to say, I have no knowledge of Cascade 220 yarn, but have found this topic fascinating (apart from all the interruptions and repeating of posts) What is the best outlet to find this yarn?


I usually wait until Webs has their anniversary sale in April and May. Cascade 220 is always discounted by at least 25%. Craftsy.com sells at a good price too but they don't always match dye lots.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

cah said:


> Hey Wombatnomore, I'm stuck on the sixties too. :mrgreen: Loved their styles. :thumbup:


Isn't it fab cah? So much fun researching the fashions and culture of the sixties also. Cannot get enough.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> I had not see these before and I read everything.
> 
> I'm so happy to have had an opportunity now to see your work - I love retro - your work is fabulous!


Thank you mopgenorth!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> That is so cool! I bet you could have commanded more $$$. I love your outfits!


It's really nice to get some feedback! Thank you so much. :-D


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

loriadams said:


> I've not either - and they are fantastic!


Thank you loriadams! :-D


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

clayk said:


> I positively adore alpaca and silk, it's so soft and drapes quite well


I have just started knitting with alpaca and silk for the first time ever and it is so lovely to handle.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Isn't it fab cah? So much fun researching the fashions and culture of the sixties also. Cannot get enough.


I was on a huge vintage kick at one point. Used to follow this blog:
http://www.blogforbettersewing.com/ and bought her books as the patterns alone are worth a fortune.

I also have this book http://www.amazon.co.uk/Vintage-Design-Workshop-Knitting-Techniques/dp/1596688394/ref=pd_sim_14_5/276-5690009-0433406?ie=UTF8&dpID=514Y8ebx8WL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR132%2C160_&refRID=10CCH6DR9KCVYN3E7QG4

also a great resource.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> I love Cascade 220 and Lamb's Pride yarns. Always look great when knitted up and wear beautifully!
> 
> The first ensemble below is in Cascade 220 and I sold the finished garments together for $350.00!
> 
> The second garment is in Lamb's Pride worsted and it sold for $200.00!


These are quite spectacular. Glad to see you got a good price for them.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

books said:


> I did want to say, I have no knowledge of Cascade 220 yarn, but have found this topic fascinating (apart from all the interruptions and repeating of posts) What is the best outlet to find this yarn?


Love Knitting is where I got mine and it was discounted. They provide an excellent service. The yarn in beautifully packed, often in pretty organza bags with satin ribbons! I shop there all the time.

http://www.loveknitting.com/cascade-knitting-yarn#?yarn_weight=377


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

books said:



> I did want to say, I have no knowledge of Cascade 220 yarn, but have found this topic fascinating (apart from all the interruptions and repeating of posts) What is the best outlet to find this yarn?


Little knits http://littleknits.com/ has Cascade yarns for reduced prices right now too. 
http://www.yarn.com and http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/ also sell it.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

dijewe said:


> I was on a huge vintage kick at one point. Used to follow this blog:
> http://www.blogforbettersewing.com/ and bought her books as the patterns alone are worth a fortune.
> 
> I also have this book http://www.amazon.co.uk/Vintage-Design-Workshop-Knitting-Techniques/dp/1596688394/ref=pd_sim_14_5/276-5690009-0433406?ie=UTF8&dpID=514Y8ebx8WL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR132%2C160_&refRID=10CCH6DR9KCVYN3E7QG4
> ...


Thanks so much for the links dijewe! I purchased the book Knit Back in Time by Geraldine Warner and I'm currently learning all about resizing vintage patterns for the women of today. Here's the link:

http://www.amazon.com/Knit-Back-Time-Techniques-Retro-styling/dp/1844489043


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

kponsw said:


> These are quite spectacular. Glad to see you got a good price for them.


Thank you kponsw! The boxy shape of the tops over a pencil skirt is timeless and it can be adapted to evening wear also. Very versatile.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> Thank you kponsw! The boxy shape of the tops over a pencil skirt is timeless and it can be adapted to evening wear also. Very versatile.


Always enjoy your posts, and am learning so much about what yarns you all like and use.


----------



## calmdestiny (Nov 29, 2014)

apette said:


> You are going to love, love, love the way the Tosh feels in your hands. It is my abosolute favourite yarn to knit with.


I already take it out just to "cuddle"


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

dijewe said:


> Little knits http://littleknits.com/ has Cascade yarns for reduced prices right now too.
> http://www.yarn.com and http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/ also sell it.


OMG! Thanks for those links too dijewe because littleknits has another of my favourite yarns on special - Lambs Pride Bulky. Off to buy some.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

fortunate1 said:


> Always enjoy your posts, and am learning so much about what yarns you all like and use.


It's great when it's like this fortunate. Thoroughly enjoyable and really useful. I love finding new outlets for yarn but it's a problem in another way in that I buy MORE yarn!!! Love it.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

cah said:


> You have achieved a great thing oh fortunate1. The DNR list. I bow to both you and WR. If only we could all be at your level  :mrgreen:


Oh, yes, Fortunate1's posts are getting better and better. :XD:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Artbarn said:


> Oh, yes, Fortunate1's posts are getting better and better. :XD:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## calmdestiny (Nov 29, 2014)

Shannon123 said:


> Knit her up! You'll love it more than your closet does 😉


Funny !


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I still have clothes and, yes, knits that I made in the sixties.
I have two capes made of beautiful Welsh tweed that I can't bear to part with, and do wear occasionally.
And just yesterday I wore a pair of knitted pants and cardigan that I knitted away back then. The pants have a staghorn pattern down the sides and is repeated on the cardigan's sleeves and each side of button band.
The only thing I have had to alter after all these years is the elastic in the pants as the knit is stretchy. My waistline had expanded.
I believe I may still have the pattern somewhere for this set. It was in an English magazine with a name something like Women's Weekly. They had lovely knitting patterns in them.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Thanks so much for the links dijewe! I purchased the book Knit Back in Time by Geraldine Warner and I'm currently learning all about resizing vintage patterns for the women of today. Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Knit-Back-Time-Techniques-Retro-styling/dp/1844489043


Oh I am going to have buy that book now :-D


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Ok...to all the nosey NANCYS...
> Unless this topic is given back to the OP, I will start sending PMs..one by one until it is.
> 
> There was a 60 minute show about one of the same things I know. Not about this person..but similar circumstances..
> ...


Perhaps you remember the title of that 60-minutes show? Might it be viewable online? Sounds interesting, to say the least.

Might I be in line for one of your PMs? Please, oh Fortunate One?


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Katsch said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


HMMMM....now I'm wondering if it was FORTUNATE WON who got me bumped from the DNR list!

THANKS SO VERY MUCH...NOT!!!


----------



## calmdestiny (Nov 29, 2014)

fortunate1 said:


> Why must everything become an argument? Shannon and Caxton, everyone is entitled to their opinion, and can post that opinion on any topic they choose. Why are they being chastised? No time, but do have time to comment on others opinions. Makes no sense.. IMHO


I have this very same prescription. !! Tancie


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> HMMMM....now I'm wondering if it was FORTUNATE WON who got me bumped from the DNR list!
> 
> THANKS SO VERY MUCH...NOT!!!


Fabulous avatar.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

dijewe said:


> Oh I am going to have buy that book now :-D


Thanks to both you and Wombatnomore. I love vintage patterns, and some of them fit(ish) but I need to be able to resize for longer limbs. Love the 60's style knits you have shown. :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> HMMMM....now I'm wondering if it was FORTUNATE WON who got me bumped from the DNR list!
> 
> THANKS SO VERY MUCH...NOT!!!


On again off again, one can only hope for off again Fo-Evah!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

calmdestiny said:


> I have this very same prescription. !! Tancie


I am happy to see this topic turned around to your original message.. As for prescription.. We all need one!


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

calmdestiny said:


> I have this very same prescription. !! Tancie


Tancie, that is a beautiful horse in your avatar! Is he/she yours? If so, lucky you.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

dijewe said:


> I was on a huge vintage kick at one point. Used to follow this blog:
> http://www.blogforbettersewing.com/ and bought her books as the patterns alone are worth a fortune.
> 
> I also have this book http://www.amazon.co.uk/Vintage-Design-Workshop-Knitting-Techniques/dp/1596688394/ref=pd_sim_14_5/276-5690009-0433406?ie=UTF8&dpID=514Y8ebx8WL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR132%2C160_&refRID=10CCH6DR9KCVYN3E7QG4
> ...





Wombatnomore said:


> Thanks so much for the links dijewe! I purchased the book Knit Back in Time by Geraldine Warner and I'm currently learning all about resizing vintage patterns for the women of today. Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Knit-Back-Time-Techniques-Retro-styling/dp/1844489043


Have either of you seen these books by Susan Crawford?

http://www.amazon.com/Stitch-Time-Knitting-Patterns-1920-1949/dp/0955620627/ref=sr_1_8?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1448411233&sr=1-8&keywords=susan+crawford

http://www.amazon.com/Stitch-Time-Knitting-Patterns-1930-1959/dp/0955620651/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1448411233&sr=1-6&keywords=susan+crawford

If you look at them via Ravelry, you can see all the designs.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/publishers/susan-crawford-vintage

Some very lovely patterns.


----------



## calmdestiny (Nov 29, 2014)

fortunate1 said:


> I am happy to see this topic turned around to your original message.. As for prescription.. We all need one!


Our very own KP Reality show. Can't do much damage with "words", I hadn't been keeping up with posts because of new baby, just checked back in, and Whoa, what the heck happened ? Took some time to get back up to speed on what had transpired.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

calmdestiny said:


> Our very own KP Reality show. Can't do much damage with "words", I hadn't been keeping up with posts because of new baby, just checked back in, and Whoa, what the heck happened ? Took some time to get back up to speed on what had transpired.


Busy, busy, busy!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Is your handle your horses name?


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

calmdestiny said:


> Our very own KP Reality show. Can't do much damage with "words", I hadn't been keeping up with posts because of new baby, just checked back in, and Whoa, what the heck happened ? Took some time to get back up to speed on what had transpired.


Awwww. I love new babies. I have a 4 month old granddaughter that I am very busy spoiling.

I always told my daughter that she "should have one just like her". I am doing my best to coach her :XD: :XD:

Gigi


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> I still have clothes and, yes, knits that I made in the sixties.
> I have two capes made of beautiful Welsh tweed that I can't bear to part with, and do wear occasionally.
> And just yesterday I wore a pair of knitted pants and cardigan that I knitted away back then. The pants have a staghorn pattern down the sides and is repeated on the cardigan's sleeves and each side of button band.
> The only thing I have had to alter after all these years is the elastic in the pants as the knit is stretchy. My waistline had expanded.
> I believe I may still have the pattern somewhere for this set. It was in an English magazine with a name something like Women's Weekly. They had lovely knitting patterns in them.


are you able to post pictures? You have whet my appetite and I would LOVE to see your creations!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

On the vintage knits and Susan Crawford, you can buy some of the yarns from Loveknitting. Anyone remembers Prince George's little vest with guardsmen on? I seem to remember that the available pattern used her yarn - most of it in weights that aren't as usual now.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I love Cascade 220 and Lamb's Pride yarns. Always look great when knitted up and wear beautifully!
> 
> The first ensemble below is in Cascade 220 and I sold the finished garments together for $350.00!
> 
> The second garment is in Lamb's Pride worsted and it sold for $200.00!


Very nice work! I love that the top is crochet and the bottom is knit! Beautiful, glad you got a good price for your work!


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> HMMMM....now I'm wondering if it was FORTUNATE WON who got me bumped from the DNR list!
> 
> THANKS SO VERY MUCH...NOT!!!


I love your new avatar!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> are you able to post pictures? You have whet my appetite and I would LOVE to see your creations!


That is my problem. I have never figured out how to post pictures.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> That is my problem. I have never figured out how to post pictures.


Are you using a real computer or a hand-held 'device'? For the hand-helds I've not a clue. For the computers, it's not really hard. Have you tried following the step-by-step directions at: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-1-1.html#64 ?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Joy Marshall said:


> I still have clothes and, yes, knits that I made in the sixties.
> I have two capes made of beautiful Welsh tweed that I can't bear to part with, and do wear occasionally.
> And just yesterday I wore a pair of knitted pants and cardigan that I knitted away back then. The pants have a staghorn pattern down the sides and is repeated on the cardigan's sleeves and each side of button band.
> The only thing I have had to alter after all these years is the elastic in the pants as the knit is stretchy. My waistline had expanded.
> I believe I may still have the pattern somewhere for this set. It was in an English magazine with a name something like Women's Weekly. They had lovely knitting patterns in them.


Please, please, PLEASE show pictures of these items? I would love to see them!!!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

kponsw said:


> Have either of you seen these books by Susan Crawford?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Stitch-Time-Knitting-Patterns-1920-1949/dp/0955620627/ref=sr_1_8?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1448411233&sr=1-8&keywords=susan+crawford
> 
> ...


Mouth...salivating...must...buy...book! I love book one and now I'm going to have to buy it otherwise I won't sleep a wink!

Thank you for providing the links kponsw, very thoughtful.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Loistec said:


> Very nice work! I love that the top is crochet and the bottom is knit! Beautiful, glad you got a good price for your work!


Thank you Loistec! The skirt is actually crocheted in single crochet. I thought that the triple crochet wouldn't be wise for the skirt from a snag point of view. :-D


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Mouth...salivating...must...buy...book! I love book one and now I'm going to have to buy it otherwise I won't sleep a wink!
> 
> Thank you for providing the links kponsw, very thoughtful.


Happy to help.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

kponsw said:


> Have either of you seen these books by Susan Crawford?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Stitch-Time-Knitting-Patterns-1920-1949/dp/0955620627/ref=sr_1_8?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1448411233&sr=1-8&keywords=susan+crawford
> 
> ...


OH my word, both are must haves!,


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Thank you Loistec! The skirt is actually crocheted in single crochet. I thought that the triple crochet wouldn't be wise for the skirt from a snag point of view. :-D


Wow, you must gave used a small hook! 
The texture looks very fine, excellent job!

:thumbup:


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Are you using a real computer or a hand-held 'device'? For the hand-helds I've not a clue. For the computers, it's not really hard. Have you tried following the step-by-step directions at: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-1-1.html#64 ?


I have a regular desktop PC. I get lost when it comes to the Browse part. I don't know what is meant by identifying what I want to post a picture of.
I have tried putting a link to the picture on the desktop as someone, a long time ago, suggested, but I still couldn't get it onto KP.
I must be missing a step or something.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> I have a regular desktop PC. I get lost when it comes to the Browse part. I don't know what is meant by identifying what I want to post a picture of.
> I have tried putting a link to the picture on the desktop as someone, a long time ago, suggested, but I still couldn't get it onto KP.
> I must be missing a step or something.


Can you get the photo from your camera onto your desktop? That's the first step.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

kponsw said:


> As Alice Roosevelt Longworth once said, "come sit next to me."


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> I really like Berroco yarn too. Must check out their vintage range, thank you for mentioning it!


I love their Vintage line. It's a great yarn!


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> HMMMM....now I'm wondering if it was FORTUNATE WON who got me bumped from the DNR list!
> 
> THANKS SO VERY MUCH...NOT!!!


New avatar is on point! Love it!!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> I know! The styles back then were so simple, sleek and elegant. Often reflected in fashions today.


I agree, and you certainly captured them in your designs! I meant to tell you earlier: Great job!!!! Beautiful!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

edited to comply with F1's request


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Edited to comply with F1's request


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Edited to comply with F1s request


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Edited to comply with F1's request


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Edited to comply with F1's request


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Edited to comply with F1's request


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Another great site for yarn is

http://handpaintedyarn.com. This is the site for the distributor of Manos (similar to Malabrigo). These are hanks that are sold direct, not through a store. They don't have all the colorways that you find at the store, but some very interesting one and prices that are unbelievable. I'm talking $4 and $6 a hank. Take a look.

Another site is http://mryarn.com. Their prices are already discounted and the more you buy, the more it is discounted. They sell Dream in Color, Malabrigo, Madelinetosh, The Fibre Company and others.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Another great site for yarn is
> 
> http://handpaintedyarn.com. This is the site for the distributor of Manos (similar to Malabrigo). These are hanks that are sold direct, not through a store. They don't have all the colorways that you find at the store, but some very interesting one and prices that are unbelievable. I'm talking $4 and $6 a hank. Take a look.
> 
> Another site is http://mryarn.com. Their prices are already discounted and the more you buy, the more it is discounted. They sell Dream in Color, Malabrigo, Madelinetosh, The Fibre Company and others.


Oh Mercygirl, I love handpaintedyarn.com. Friends from a knitting group and I found them a few years ago. I loaded up on some lovely Alpaca at the most reasonable price I've ever seen.

covetedyarn.com is also a good site to pick up brand name yarn at reasonable prices.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Another great site for yarn is
> 
> http://handpaintedyarn.com. This is the site for the distributor of Manos (similar to Malabrigo). These are hanks that are sold direct, not through a store. They don't have all the colorways that you find at the store, but some very interesting one and prices that are unbelievable. I'm talking $4 and $6 a hank. Take a look.
> 
> Another site is http://mryarn.com. Their prices are already discounted and the more you buy, the more it is discounted. They sell Dream in Color, Malabrigo, Madelinetosh, The Fibre Company and others.


Two great sites, thanks Mercy.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Edited to comply with F1's request


Thank you, I just thought it sad that the OPs question was getting lost in the gobbledygook


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Can you get the photo from your camera onto your desktop? That's the first step.


Yes. At least, I did a couple of years ago when I first tried posting a picture here.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Loistec said:


> Wow, you must gave used a small hook!
> The texture looks very fine, excellent job!
> 
> :thumbup:


 :-D Thank you! Used a size 5 millimeter from memory.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Mercygirl76 said:


> I love their Vintage line. It's a great yarn!


Just perused the aran weight version and the colours are to die for!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

fortunate1 said:


> Thank you, I just thought it sad that the OPs question was getting lost in the gobbledygook


Totally agree. I joined the party late last night and hadn't read through all the posting. Happy to comply and happy we are back on track.


----------



## looseille (Oct 30, 2015)

Caxton said:


> I have just started knitting with alpaca and silk for the first time ever and it is so lovely to handle.


Caxton Artesanoyarns with the usual www's and the co.uk [admin will not let me post the website] are having a sale of alpaca wool decent prices plus 20% off


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Another great site for yarn is
> 
> http://handpaintedyarn.com. This is the site for the distributor of Manos (similar to Malabrigo). These are hanks that are sold direct, not through a store. They don't have all the colorways that you find at the store, but some very interesting one and prices that are unbelievable. I'm talking $4 and $6 a hank. Take a look.
> 
> Another site is http://mryarn.com. Their prices are already discounted and the more you buy, the more it is discounted. They sell Dream in Color, Malabrigo, Madelinetosh, The Fibre Company and others.


Oooooh! Bookmarked. Thank you Mercy. Have a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Another great site for yarn is
> 
> http://handpaintedyarn.com. This is the site for the distributor of Manos (similar to Malabrigo). These are hanks that are sold direct, not through a store. They don't have all the colorways that you find at the store, but some very interesting one and prices that are unbelievable. I'm talking $4 and $6 a hank. Take a look.
> 
> Another site is http://mryarn.com. Their prices are already discounted and the more you buy, the more it is discounted. They sell Dream in Color, Malabrigo, Madelinetosh, The Fibre Company and others.


One of my favourite yarn suppliers is based in New Zealand:

http://www.rareyarns.co.nz/

Their boucle yarn is absolutely stunning. I knitted an over sized sweater in the 'Rasberry' colour and it's so squishy and warm and it wears really well. No pilling at all. Link to that yarn is below:

http://www.rareyarns.co.nz/knitting-wools-yarns-patterns.php?cat=6&id=119

ETA: Thank's Mercy for providing the links! :-D


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Thank you kponsw! The boxy shape of the tops over a pencil skirt is timeless and it can be adapted to evening wear also. Very versatile.


amazing knitting, too bad the nasty posts have to show up, but I'm proud to be a biddie


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Perhaps you remember the title of that 60-minutes show? Might it be viewable online? Sounds interesting, to say the least.
> 
> Might I be in line for one of your PMs? Please, oh Fortunate One?


I'm probably last in line but that is OK with me.😁


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Thank you to those for providing links to some new to me fabulous yarn sites. 
I have a lot of catching up to do.

Have a Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

bostonbean2 said:


> Thank you to those for providing links to some new to me fabulous yarn sites.
> I have a lot of catching up to do.
> 
> Have a Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


You too Bean!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

bostonbean2 said:


> I'm probably last in line but that is OK with me.😁


Now now..you never know ..besides for now, I am holding my peace..besides, we share seeing machine addiction..I have three, remember and one is an old singer, our first conversation!!😊


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Now now..you never know ..besides for now, I am holding my peace..besides, we share seeing machine addiction..I have three, remember and one is an old singer, our first conversation!!😊


I missed my PM, wishing you a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

fortunate1 said:


> Now now..you never know ..besides for now, I am holding my peace..besides, we share seeing machine addiction..I have three, remember and one is an old singer, our first conversation!!😊


I do remember fortunate1. You are keeping the peace and I salute you for it.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> I missed my PM, wishing you a Happy Thanksgiving!


Not yet! Sweetie, you are among the top, because someone played dirty! Hang on..watching...every word...and got your back!


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Wombatnomore said:


> Thank you Loistec! The skirt is actually crocheted in single crochet. I thought that the triple crochet wouldn't be wise for the skirt from a snag point of view. :-D


Your photos brought back memories of pencil skirts I wore in the 50's and early 60's. I was really proud of a new one I had just bought in Liverpool but it was so tight I needed to ask the fellow behind me in the queue at the bus stop to help me up the step. He was surprised but very kindly took my elbow and hitched me up onto the bus.

May I ask if you half lined the back of your crochet skirt? I remember they used to do that to prevent stretching.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

LizR said:


> Your photos brought back memories of pencil skirts I wore in the 50's and early 60's. I was really proud of a new one I had just bought in Liverpool but it was so tight I needed to ask the fellow behind me in the queue at the bus stop to help me up the step. He was surprised but very kindly took my elbow and hitched me up onto the bus.
> 
> May I ask if you half lined the back of your crochet skirt? I remember they used to do that to prevent stretching.


I got a chuckle but loved the visual of timeless styles.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

chickkie said:


> amazing knitting, too bad the nasty posts have to show up, but I'm proud to be a biddie


Thank you chickkie! :-D


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

LizR said:


> Your photos brought back memories of pencil skirts I wore in the 50's and early 60's. I was really proud of a new one I had just bought in Liverpool but it was so tight I needed to ask the fellow behind me in the queue at the bus stop to help me up the step. He was surprised but very kindly took my elbow and hitched me up onto the bus.
> 
> May I ask if you half lined the back of your crochet skirt? I remember they used to do that to prevent stretching.


I love that story! Very 'Marilyn' of you. :-D

I did half line the skirt. I noticed that was recommended in several skirt patterns I've got from the sixties. I basted the lining and then created a casing for elastic. It didn't need that much stretching, it was more to shape the waist. I'd have had to put in a zip if I created decrease darts for the waist. The buyer was fine with it thank goodness!


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I love that story! Very 'Marilyn' of you. :-D
> 
> I did half line the skirt. I noticed that was recommended in several skirt patterns I've got from the sixties. I basted the lining and then created a casing for elastic. It didn't need that much stretching, it was more to shape the waist. I'd have had to put in a zip if I created decrease darts for the waist. The buyer was fine with it thank goodness!


I just noticed your websites  Wonderful eye candy over there. Sorry gotta go read the knitting one.

What a super idea for 'chanel' fabric. I have sewn two chanel style jackets using the book by Claire Shaeffer who is somewhat of an expert.

I have in the back of my mind being toying with how to knit one for a long time, even swatched up some patterns, but your idea is genius.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

dijewe said:


> I just noticed your websites  Wonderful eye candy over there. Sorry gotta go read the knitting one.
> 
> What a super idea for 'chanel' fabric. I have sewn two chanel style jackets using the book by Claire Shaeffer who is somewhat of an expert.
> 
> I have in the back of my mind being toying with how to knit one for a long time, even swatched up some patterns, but your idea is genius.


Thank you! This link http://yarnstylist.com/2015/01/index.html takes you to a lovely blog where the writer has experimented with knitting Chanel type jackets, focusing on the yarn and the stitch to create as close to Chanel fabric as she could. Well worth the read.

I haven't got off my b-side yet to move forward with the Chanel fabric. I just bought an over locker and I'm working out how to use it. It will be handy for the project at least.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Would like to say..to be a true southern belle..you are born and raised to be one, by Southern mother.


And, if you live in the 'right' places, a black 'nanny'/cook. At least part time.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Apparently SHE is "Shannon123 approved" to post HER work. THEY have been posted before!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-354089-1.html
> 
> ...


I haven't seen anything from you that was really worth posting. Your knitting might be technically good but otherwise is boring as hell and just plain ugly.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

looseille said:


> Caxton Artesanoyarns with the usual www's and the co.uk [admin will not let me post the website] are having a sale of alpaca wool decent prices plus 20% off


If you love fine fibers, and you haven't already, look up Expressions Fiber Arts. I've bought a lot of their yak/silk and it is almost too nice to knit with. More fun to just sit and pet it.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Thank you! This link http://yarnstylist.com/2015/01/index.html takes you to a lovely blog where the writer has experimented with knitting Chanel type jackets, focusing on the yarn and the stitch to create as close to Chanel fabric as she could. Well worth the read.
> 
> I haven't got off my b-side yet to move forward with the Chanel fabric. I just bought an over locker and I'm working out how to use it. It will be handy for the project at least.


Thank you for this link - another inspiring site. I have many of the knitting patterns she has used.


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

barbdpayne said:


> I like most Rowan yarns and especially the felted tweed, which I used to make the Churchmouse Easy Folded Poncho--the first time. I also like that it comes already wound into balls. What I don't like is that it doesn't give much yardage in those balls, so making anything larger than mitts or hats requires buying a good deal of yarn, and it isn't inexpensive. However, it is wonderful yarn, and has been around for many years.


I am currently knitting the same poncho with same yarn and loving every stitch. Soon to cast off so not long before I will be wearing it


----------

